# Need For Speed Hot Pursuit Thread



## mdsx1950 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Release Date* : November 16th 2010
*Platforms* : PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 & Nintendo Wii

*System Requirements*

Minimum:
OS: Windows® XP SP 3 (32-64 bits) / Windows Vista® (32-64 bits) / Windows 7® (32-64 bits)
Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo 1.8 GHZ or AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4GHZ
Memory: 1.5 GB Windows® XP / 2 GB Windows Vista® - Windows 7®
Graphics: 256 MB DirectX® 9.0 compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (see supported list)
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0
Hard Drive: 8.0 GB
Sound: DirectX 9.0 –compliant sound card
Supported Peripherals: Keyboard, optional controller

Recommended:
OS: Windows® XP SP 3 (32-64 bits) / Windows Vista® (32-64 bits) / Windows 7® (32-64 bits)
Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo E6700 2.6 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ or better
Memory: 1.5 GB Windows® XP / 2 GB Windows Vista® - Windows 7®
Graphics: GeForce 8800 GT or ATI Radeon HD 4700 or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0
Hard Drive: 8 GB free space
Sound: 5.1 sound card
Supported Peripherals: Keyboard, joystick optional (Xbox 360® Controller for Windows recommended)

Supported Video Cards at Time of Release: ATI® RADEON® X1950, hd 2000/3000/4000/5000 series NVIDIA GeForce ® 7 (7600 or better)/8/9/100/200 series.

* This product does not support Windows® 98/ME/2000/NT



*Car List*
(confirmed vehicles)

Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
Alfa Romeo 8C Spyder
Aston Martin DBS
Aston Martin DBS Volante
Aston Martin One-77
Aston Martin V12 Vantage
Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro
Audi R8 Spyder 5.2 FSI quattro
Audi TT RS Coupé
Bentley Continental Supersports
BMW M3 E92
BMW M6 Convertible
BMW Z4 sDrive35is
Bugatti Veyron 16.4
Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport
Carbon Motors E7
Chevrolet Camaro SS
Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport
Chevrolet Corvette Z06
Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
Dodge Challenger SRT8
Dodge Charger SRT8
Dodge Viper SRT10
Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR
Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor
Ford GT
Ford Police Interceptor Concept
Ford Shelby GT500
Ford Shelby GT500 Super Snake
Jaguar XKR
Koenigsegg Agera
Koenigsegg CCX
Koenigsegg CCXR Edition
Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 Valentino Balboni
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 Spyder
Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera
Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640-4
Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SV
Lamborghini Reventón
Lamborghini Reventón Roadster
Maserati GranCabrio
Maserati GranTurismo S Automatic
Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT S
Mazda RX-8
McLaren F1
McLaren MP4-12C
Mercedes-Benz SL65 Black Series
Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 Edition
Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Stirling Moss
Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG
Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION X
Nissan 370Z Coupe
Nissan 370Z Roadster
Nissan GT-R SpecV (R35)
Pagani Zonda Cinque
Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster
Porsche 911 GT3 RS
Porsche 911 Targa 4S
Porsche 911 Turbo S Cabriolet
Porsche 918 Spyder (Concept Study)
Porsche Boxster Spyder
Porsche Carrera GT
Porsche Cayman S
Porsche Panamera Turbo
Subaru Impreza WRX STI


*The Exciting and Intersting News*

-Seacrest County which is the fictional map features 100 miles (160 km) of open road in NFS:HP is *four times larger* than the city of Burnout Paradise. 
-The Player will be able to add custom soundtracks to the game. 
-Cops will be more powerful compared to the racers. 
-Each side has several power-ups including calling for roadblocks and radar jamming.
-New social interaction system called "Autolog" described as "Facebook for the game" will be available
-The game features both single-player and multiplayer game modes with up to eight players. One of the game modes that was revealed is called "Interceptor 1 vs 1", where one cop chases one racer.
-The game will have a day-night cycle.
*
The Bad News*

-No Ferraris will be available in NFS:HP

*Screenshots*


Spoiler
































































































































Aston Martin One-77
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/sites/hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/files/Aston-Martin-One-77-R.jpg

BMW M3 E92
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/sites/hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/files/M3_E92_2_CARPAGE.jpg

Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport  Yeah !
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/...om/files/Chevrolet-Corvette-Grand-Sport-R.jpg

Chevrolet Corvette Z06
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/...rspeed.com/files/Chevrolet-Corvette-Z06-C.jpg
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/...rspeed.com/files/Chevrolet-Corvette-Z06-R.jpg

Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/...rspeed.com/files/Chevrolet-Corvette-ZR1-C.jpg
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/...rspeed.com/files/Chevrolet-Corvette-ZR1-R.jpg

Lamborghini Gallardo LP 550-2 Valentino Balboni
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/...eed.com/files/valentinobalboni_2_CARPAGES.jpg

Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/...orspeed.com/files/gallardo560-4_1_CARPAGE.jpg

Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/...orspeed.com/files/murcielago640_1_CARPAGE.jpg[/QUOTE]




_*

Thanks Faith[ROG].Anarchy, Hybrid_theory & SUPERREDDEVIL for the tips.*_


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 12, 2010)

certainly looks nice. I never played the original hot pursuit, is the idea of the game car chases? or are there races as well.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I never played the original hot pursuit





Have you played High Stakes? Which was quite similar to NFS3. 
This game will  be quite similar to NFS Most Wanted but with awesome vehicles for cops.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 12, 2010)

I would think it's gonna be alot like Most Wanted(AWESOME and FUN!!!).  Dominated by races but after awhile the cops would get involved and escalate as the amount of damage and avoidance increased.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> certainly looks nice. I never played the original hot pursuit, is the idea of the game car chases? or are there races as well.



hot pursuit was one of the best need for speed games bar none in the series. 
need for speed: hot pursuit 2 for the ps2 was beast. period. 

Im not going to tell you much- but your ganna love it, period.

Just imagine racing down a windy city track with huge amounts of shortcuts and then getting caught by the cops in the middle of the race- and do some gta 4 shit to loose them- at the same time getting stamped hard enough for them to send a helicopter as spike strips hit the road and road blocks are created as the helicopter drops counter measures trying to get you to stop, while you slide the corner ready to try to dodge the road block.

all at the same time competing with racers and ranking up in classes and performance of cars.

and all that going on- you need to win the race- its beast 

If they make this even better in free world mode- it would be rape. period. 

and you have car duels

and a shit load of selection from cars- like 150+ easy. a grand tourismo rival in that aspect.

If they make the game right- its ganna be a def buy. period.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 12, 2010)

AH ok cool, so there is races, with cops to interfere. Im good with that. But just cop chases, nuh uh.

I am more of a sim fan, but nfs mw was good fun.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 12, 2010)

Hopefully its not just Burnout with cops.


----------



## TIGR (Aug 13, 2010)

If this is anything like a mix between NFSMW on crack and NFS High Stakes with modern graphics and AI, I will love it. In all seriousness, when I'm stressed out and need to relax a bit, nothing does it like a good NFSMW pursuit against the Corvette cops.

This is making me nostalgic.


----------



## netieb (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope its going to be like hot pursuit 3, man i loved that game. Never played someting better.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

MadClown said:


> Hopefully its not just Burnout with cops.



They had mentioned that the game wont be so much arcade-styled as Burnout Paradise.



TIGR said:


> In all seriousness, when I'm stressed out and need to relax a bit, nothing does it like a good NFSMW pursuit against the Corvette cops.



Though this time it will be Bugattis and Lamborghinis trying to bust your ass. Lol.   I don't think you'll be able to relax


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

Came across some of the pics at the NFS Tour that took place in Chicago. Here are the babes 



Spoiler



http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (1).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (2).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (3).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (4).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (5).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (6).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (7).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (8).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (9).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (10).jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/NFS HP Babes at Chicago Tour (11).jpg


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2010)

w0000000000000000000t are EA trying to bring NFS to their roots


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 13, 2010)

They were saying about these roots before but they still failed to deliver. I need a good racing game with cops. Seriously.
Screenshots look nice for a start. I mean the woods and no crappy city.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 13, 2010)

i have played all the nfs games
i grew up playing them (nfs1 was the first game i played)
but lately nfs game have been going in all directions,EA should start different series for different type of games like for shift and prostreet type.
for this game i only demand a pc splitscreen with cop vs racer mode
it can be done on consoles why not on pc


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm getting fury about the Bugatti Veyron, maximum speed 400+ KPH. WTF ????
Reventon has 350 KPH, Murcielago LP670 SV has 340 KPH, Ford GT has a 330 KPH, McLaren MP4-12C has a 320+ KPH max, don't know the Pagani Zonda Cinque and Koenigsegg CCX top speed but that's kinda imbalance I think


----------



## TIGR (Aug 14, 2010)

mafia97 said:


> ....EA should start different series for different type of games like for shift and prostreet type.
> for this game i only demand a pc splitscreen with cop vs racer mode
> it can be done on consoles why not on pc



Agreed on all counts. 

Are there any PC games that allow split screen play with two sets of controllers? If not that, then at least cop vs racer, and being able to team up as cops or as racers in LAN multiplayer would be fun. A buddy and I were just talking yesterday about how much fun it would be if we could be racers together in a LAN multiplayer police pursuit in a game like NFSMW. I finished the single player "campaign" in NFSMW long ago and now just hop on to run from the police. I think it'd be a blast if you could team up with other racers against the cops in LAN play. You could double up pushing through roadblocks, lead "entourages" of cops into head-on collisions (à la the scene in Pearl Harbor with the P-40s vs the Japs) ... flip it around and be the cops teaming up against racers. Bring some real strategy, teamwork, and a whole new level of fun to NFS.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 14, 2010)

Why don't we do both guys?? Splitscreen with a friend and then invite others to a LAN party
Then go out online with other racers in the world


----------



## TIGR (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 14, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Agreed on all counts.
> 
> Are there any PC games that allow split screen play with two sets of controllers?.



Yep. Blur has splitscreen. 


EDIT: Added three more screenshots that i forgot to add in.


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 15, 2010)

wow, is this REAL, i love NFS:HP, really really love it.

so what is minimum hardware spec for this baby, and when it will hit store, i can't wait it


btw where are the Ferrari ? why NFS never have Ferrari, it will be interesting to see lambo VS Ferrari


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 15, 2010)

That's just not true. There were ALWAYS Ferrari's available. Until the series started going downwards with all the crappy japs, tuning and all the useless bling.

TNFS - Ferrari Testarossa
NFS2 - Ferrari F40
NFS3 - Ferrari 355 Spyder
NFS4 - Ferrari F360 Modena, Ferrari F50 Barchetta
NFS5 - All Porsche's, so obviously no Ferrari
NFS HP2 - Ferrari F50, Ferrari 550 Barchetta, Ferrari 360 Spider
NFS Underground - All rice
NFS Underground 2 - All rice
NFS Most Wanted - None
NFS Carbon - None
NFS Pro Street - None
NFS Undercover - None
NFS Shift - None

The series started as a racing game where you could drive super exotics that most of us could only dream of. High end exotics, supercars, prototypes etc. And all turned into tuned japs thing.
As much as this turns up some, it's not the point of the game. I could drive VW Golf or a damn Toyota anytime. But how many of you could even see Italdesign Schigera or Italdesign Cala in real life? Let alone drive one. Or the legendary Lamborghini Countach, Diablo or insane Mercedes CLK-GTR? Ferrari F360 or Ferrari Enzo? Koengisegg CCX? Bugatti Veyron? These are the cars that are the whole point of the NFS franchise. Sport cars. Not some tuned casual cars stuff that's totally boring. Sure i like Mitsubishi Lancer Evo as well but comparing it to the super sports cars, it's just another class which should have it's own game. Like Underground series. But leave the "original" NFS as it is and don't ruin it with stupid tuned cars.


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 16, 2010)

ups sorry, im forget that, i'm just remember the feeling of high stakes racing across canyon and village, and i love when we can explore the car in the inside,

shame i don't have NFS:HP anymore, its lost when flood came to my house in 2005 (and my other collection of games too)


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 16, 2010)

I NEED A FERRARI


----------



## Meizuman (Aug 16, 2010)

Things a new NFS needs to be a real classic: (IMO) 

-Cars from 70's - 80's - 90's. Powerful and tunable, for example I want the first two VW GTI golfs, some old BMW's, Opel Manta and the likes. Not just American Muscle. And the super cars of course.
-Same style pursuits as in NFSMW, where you could clearly see when the police cars were about to wreck. In Undercover they just stopped running and turned to concrete (not moving a bit after wrecking if you hit them).
-NO horrendous generic (same in three or more games in a row) bodykits that look like... :bananas: 
-Same style interior view as in SHIFT, this is a must, as the old NFS:s had interior view.
-I would also want to see switchable/adjustable simulation/arcade setting. I would like to have the car to act realistic but smash up police cars without a fear of totaling it. 
-Also would be nice to have those "bring the car in one piece to a far away location" missions.
-The car demo videos... those were the goodness. And full specs for cars.
-Motor swaps would be over the top. Dreaming on...
-Whats more.. Oh, WHEATER CONDITIONS. Plus a bit of black ice on the top of a snowy hill.

Still dreaming.


----------



## TIGR (Aug 16, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> Things a new NFS needs to be a real classic....



That sounds excellent. 

Add LAN/split screen multiplayer police chases to your suggestions and some others in the thread and it'd be a hell of a game.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 16, 2010)

The available car list is impressive, though it makes me wonder why they don't include classics like Lamborghini Diablo, Lamborghini Countach, Ferrari Testarossa etc. Sure Diablo is old now and Countach even more, but i'd love to drive them as i can still remember them both from NFS3 like it was yesterday. Lost Canyon track, Lamborghini Diablo, night driving with rain, lightning strikes and constant thunder, dirt flying on my windshield. An unforgetable memories, something newer NFS's never had.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 17, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> The available car list is impressive, though it makes me wonder why they don't include classics like Lamborghini Diablo, Lamborghini Countach, Ferrari Testarossa etc. Sure Diablo is old now and Countach even more, but i'd love to drive them as i can still remember them both from NFS3 like it was yesterday. Lost Canyon track, Lamborghini Diablo, night driving with rain, lightning strikes and constant thunder, dirt flying on my windshield. An unforgetable memories, something newer NFS's never had.



+1 I can still remember the Diablo SV and the Countach in NFS3. Atlantica and Hometown were my favourite tracks. 
Though sadly this time also, no Ferraris.  I wish they release a DLC later on with Ferraris just like they did for the console versions of SHIFT. Though i'm excited to drive the Porsche 918 Spyder.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 18, 2010)

New Gameplay Footage Out!

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit gameplay footage will get your heart racing

There is going to be Day and Night!!!!!!! 
And check out the Limited Edition


Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit Limited Edition


----------



## Reventon (Aug 18, 2010)

I loved Hot Pursuit 2, hope this is as good.


----------



## TIGR (Aug 18, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> New Gameplay Footage Out!
> 
> Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit gameplay footage will get your heart racing



I feel a bit underwhelmed by it. Looks potentially interesting, just didn't blow my mind—can't tell much from the vid though.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 18, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I feel a bit underwhelmed by it. Looks potentially interesting, just didn't blow my mind—can't tell much from the vid though.



Same for me


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 18, 2010)

They better put the most classic need for speed car in this game... (Mclaren F1)


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 19, 2010)

Plus some more cars have been added  Nissan GT-R SpecV R35 





Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 19, 2010)

interior view ? the original NFS hot pursuit had all originality from the supercars like the gauges speed and RPM.

I dont see anything about, criterion games dont joke with us plz !!


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 19, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> interior view ? the original NFS hot pursuit had all originality from the supercars like the gauges speed and RPM.
> 
> I dont see anything about, criterion games dont joke with us plz !!



Probably they will only do 3rd person view (Outside the car). Very weird


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW an alfa romeo in an NFS game, never thought id see the day. Some top quality cars for sure. I got a lot of gamescom trailers to watch later. NFS, gran turismo, i know theres another game too.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you Faith[ROG].Anarchy for the tip.  

Updated car list and added tons of screenshots. 

Massive 56k warning for the 1st page.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 20, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Thank you Faith[ROG].Anarchy for the tip.
> 
> Updated car list and added tons of screenshots.
> 
> Massive 56k warning for the 1st page.



Can't wait for this game for sure  
Thanks for all of your kindness
Hey btw should I make a public poll about Racers vs Cops. I'm in how much people will go out racing or join Seacrest County PD


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 20, 2010)

shit, i need a monitor and videocard quick :|


----------



## TIGR (Aug 20, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Hey btw should I make a public poll about Racers vs Cops. I'm in how much people will go out racing or join Seacrest County PD



This answer your question?

(It's an old, low-quality video. I'm not proud of it. But you get the idea. )


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 20, 2010)

Still able to watch that video. Nice roadblock breaking dude 
Btw I'll join the PD, no matter what happened. Then give back the badge, and dominate the streets


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 20, 2010)

I like the music from the Limited Edition video. And the environment. I just hope it won't have laggy graphics like Undercover which doesn't play smooth even on Core i7, 6GB of RAM and HD5850.
And i hope it won't have shitty activation like all EA games already have. I hate this junk, yet i'd like to buy NFS as it does have potential and i always loved Hot Pursuit subseries...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I just hope it won't have laggy graphics like Undercover which doesn't play smooth even on Core i7, 6GB of RAM and HD5850.



I maxed out Undercover on a 9600GT and Core 2 Duo with 1GB of RAM and no lag at all.  I bet a GTS250 or so will be able to max this game.  The Need for speed games have always been very well optimized.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 29, 2010)

the car list is in:

Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
Alfa Romeo 8C Spyder
Aston Martin DBS
Aston Martin DBS Volante
Aston Martin One-77
Aston Martin V12 Vantage
Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro
Audi R8 Spyder 5.2 FSI quattro
Audi TT RS Coupé
Bentley Continental Supersports
BMW M3 E92
BMW M6 Convertible
BMW Z4 sDrive35is
Bugatti Veyron 16.4
Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport
Carbon Motors E7
Chevrolet Camaro SS
Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport
Chevrolet Corvette Z06
Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
Dodge Challenger SRT8
Dodge Charger SRT8
Dodge Viper SRT10
Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR
Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor
Ford GT
Ford Police Interceptor Concept
Ford Shelby GT500
Ford Shelby GT500 Super Snake
Jaguar XKR
Koenigsegg Agera
Koenigsegg CCX
Koenigsegg CCXR Edition
Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 Valentino Balboni
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 Spyder
Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera
Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640-4
Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SV
Lamborghini Reventón
Lamborghini Reventón Roadster
Maserati GranCabrio
Maserati GranTurismo S Automatic
Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT S
Mazda RX-8
McLaren F1
McLaren MP4-12C
Mercedes-Benz SL65 Black Series
Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 Edition
Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Stirling Moss
Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG
Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION X
Nissan 370Z Coupe
Nissan 370Z Roadster
Nissan GT-R SpecV (R35)
Pagani Zonda Cinque
Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster
Porsche 911 GT3 RS
Porsche 911 Targa 4S
Porsche 911 Turbo S Cabriolet
Porsche 918 Spyder (Concept Study)
Porsche Boxster Spyder
Porsche Carrera GT
Porsche Cayman S
Porsche Panamera Turbo
Subaru Impreza WRX STI

source: http://playfront.de/alle-fahzeuge-zu-need-for-speed-hot-pursuit-bekannt/


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> the car list is in:
> 
> 
> source: http://playfront.de/alle-fahzeuge-zu-need-for-speed-hot-pursuit-bekannt/



DAMMNN! Thanks alot. I shall update the 1st post. Can't believe the BMW M6 is there.  One of my favourite cars. Thanks again man!


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> The available car list is impressive, though it makes me wonder why they don't include classics like Lamborghini Diablo, Lamborghini Countach, Ferrari Testarossa etc. Sure Diablo is old now and Countach even more, but i'd love to drive them as i can still remember them both from NFS3 like it was yesterday. Lost Canyon track, Lamborghini Diablo, night driving with rain, lightning strikes and constant thunder, dirt flying on my windshield. An unforgetable memories, something newer NFS's never had.



Oh that brings back memories of HP2 driving the cop car on desert track mmm I loved that!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 29, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I maxed out Undercover on a 9600GT and Core 2 Duo with 1GB of RAM and no lag at all.  I bet a GTS250 or so will be able to max this game.  The Need for speed games have always been very well optimized.



Have you red the 3.0/5.0 out of 10.0 reviews on the game

the ps3 actually dipped in frame rates, the xbox 360 did to.

I cussed in pure hysterical amazement as my GTX 260 at over 700 core and 1500 shaders with a 4.0Ghz q9550 at a 1440x900 inch resolution was having trouble running the game at 40 fps

Ussually 33 and 30 no mater what kinds of settings i apply.

On low i got 33-30 fps and maxed out with AA i got 33-30 fps, it locked up, crashed, terrible textures, It was begging for AA, and when going threw the big city, if you went fast enough, it would litteraly lock up and load in the middle of driving. ridiculous.

so many glitches, falling threw maps, and a sun that moved 20 times faster then the regular thing making shadows move and transform way to quick for the card to catch up with low optimization in the first place.

game literally fuckin sucked. From any nfs ive played, that game studio literally fucked up the series.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 29, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> DAMMNN! Thanks alot. I shall update the 1st post. Can't believe the BMW M6 is there.  One of my favourite cars. Thanks again man!



oh so it is, i skimmed over bmw haha. i was attracted by the mercedes, lambo, maserati and porsche cars.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> oh so it is, i skimmed over bmw haha. i was attracted by the mercedes, lambo, maserati and porsche cars.



Lol i was just attracted by all.  Dammit, that's one awesome car list. I hope they put a car list like this into SHIFT 2.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 29, 2010)

hmm i wonder if i can mod the panamera turbo to make it look good


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> hmm i wonder if i can mod the panamera turbo to make it look good



Probably you'll be able to. It already looks sexy.  I can't wait to get my hands on the Lambo Gallardo Superleggera, Aston Martin DBS Volante and Beemer M6


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 29, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Probably you'll be able to. It already looks sexy.  I can't wait to get my hands on the Lambo Gallardo Superleggera, Aston Martin DBS Volante and Beemer M6



mmm not much i dont want in that game actually. but due to the release date, it may be a while before i play this. gt5 is out 2 weeks before and will take a lot of my free time. but if i nee d a fun, cop chasing race, ill know where to turn


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> mmm not much i dont want in that game actually. but due to the release date, it may be a while before i play this. gt5 is out 2 weeks before and will take a lot of my free time. but if i nee d a fun, cop chasing race, ill know where to turn




GT5 definitely will be time consuming. Though its not my type. The game play is too slow-paced lol. I enjoy simulators like SHIFT.
Btw i created a fun poll. Be sure to vote.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 3, 2010)

New trailer is out.

And check out the poll.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like the usual fun nfs. pullin tight corners at 140mph. It does have a lot of burnout-esq features.


----------



## Tokio (Sep 4, 2010)

i wanna chase the bad motherfuckers =))


----------



## Dazzeerr (Sep 4, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> New trailer is out.
> 
> And check out the poll.



Is the voice at the start of that trailer Johnny Drama from Entourage?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 4, 2010)

5 Racers vs 4 Chasers 
This is not gonna be good


----------



## Reventon (Sep 4, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Looks like the usual fun nfs. pullin tight corners at 140mph. It does have a lot of burnout-esq features.



That's because it's made by Citroen, the same developer of Burnout.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 4, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> 5 Racers vs 4 Chasers
> This is not gonna be good



Well its 7 Chasers to 6 Racers now.  LOL


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 4, 2010)

I've always preferred to be on the evading side. Unless i was driving a huge police truck that could block a highway (like those custom car models in NFS3 back in the good old days  ).
I just love driving sports cars and fighting off those annoying cops while still trying to outrun other racers. That's the whole point of the Hot Pursuit games.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 4, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I've always preferred to be on the evading side. Unless i was driving a huge police truck that could block a highway (like those custom car models in NFS3 back in the good old days  ).
> I just love driving sports cars and fighting off those annoying cops while still trying to outrun other racers. That's the whole point of the Hot Pursuit games.



Those mods were great. 

And this time those annoying cops are going to be Reventons and Bugattis.  So it's going to be more than just annoying lol. Supposedly the game makes the cop cars more powerful than the racers car.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 8, 2010)

13 vs 8 now
Better watch your back Racers )


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ENKJL8Hi2c&feature=player_embedded#!



I don't know what to say. Imbalance 
This is not gonna happen when people play against others


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 24, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ENKJL8Hi2c&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this on the day it was released. I was the 78th person to view this on YouTube  Forgot to post it here.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, this video has been uploaded for quite a while now.
Meh I want to see Racer's add-on to their cars. Tired to see Cop's Heli, Spike Strips or EMP now


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 24, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Yeah, this video has been uploaded for quite a while now.
> Meh I want to see Racer's add-on to their cars. Tired to see Cop's Heli, Spike Strips or EMP now




Yeah me too. I want them to show the vehicles and modifications and stuff. Fed up of this Autolog thing lol.


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 24, 2010)

add tuner to the poll so i can vote


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfqg1JfqYNw

New trailer! Quickly go and watch it.  Released just 3 hours ago.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 25, 2010)

NFS Hot Pursuit Demo will be available on *October 26th 2010*


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2010)

I think I'd fail horribly as the cop, so racer it is  Looks like a badass game. I'm most definitely keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 25, 2010)

That 918 Spyder  Meh disappointed that we don't see the whole battle between it and the MP4-12C


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Been keeping my eye open, I'm sure I'll try cops and racers out, if cops go a Vette, I might have to chase some fools down.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 25, 2010)

Can I be the dispatcher? I identify most with them.

Maybe the racers could try to bribe me to send the cops to the wrong place.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 28, 2010)

Still haven't got anything new just yet.
I'm feeling the time is getting longer and longer.
Nov 16th 2010 for the official release, Oct 26th for the Demo


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 28, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Still haven't got anything new just yet.
> I'm feeling the time is getting longer and longer.
> Nov 16th 2010 for the official release, Oct 26th for the Demo



No new screenies or vids so far. 

But that's good in a way so we have room for surprises


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 29, 2010)

Would probably look like burnout paradise-ish in terms of graphics..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 29, 2010)

This game should put NFS at the top of the heap again!  I cant wait.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 2, 2010)

New cars are available  Btw mdsx1950, you should put these things on the top post 

Aston Martin One-77






BMW M3 E92





Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport  Yeah !





Chevrolet Corvette Z06









Chevrolet Corvette ZR1









Lamborghini Gallardo LP 550-2 Valentino Balboni





Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4





Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 2, 2010)

That gallardo looks HAWT. Also which aston is that? The One-77?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah that is the One-77 
I think the LP 640 is the most beautiful one


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 2, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> New cars are available  Btw mdsx1950, you should put these things on the top post
> 
> Aston Martin One-77
> http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/sites/hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/files/Aston-Martin-One-77-R.jpg
> ...



Thanks man! I will update the first post.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 2, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Thanks man! I will update the first post.



No problem.  Just try to update this thing up when this topic's owner is away


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 4, 2010)

The official system requirements have been announced.


Min Specs:
OS: Windows® XP SP 3 (32-64 bits) / Windows Vista® (32-64 bits) / Windows 7® (32-64 bits)
Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo 1.8 GHZ or AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4GHZ
Memory: 1.5 GB Windows® XP / 2 GB Windows Vista® - Windows 7®
Graphics: 256 MB DirectX® 9.0 compliant card with Shader Model 3.0 or higher (see supported list)
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0
Hard Drive: 8.0 GB
Sound: DirectX 9.0 –compliant sound card
Supported Peripherals: Keyboard, optional controller

Recommended:
OS: Windows® XP SP 3 (32-64 bits) / Windows Vista® (32-64 bits) / Windows 7® (32-64 bits)
Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo E6700 2.6 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ or better
Memory: 1.5 GB Windows® XP / 2 GB Windows Vista® - Windows 7®
Graphics: GeForce 8800 GT or ATI Radeon HD 4700 or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0
Hard Drive: 8 GB free space
Sound: 5.1 sound card
Supported Peripherals: Keyboard, joystick optional (Xbox 360® Controller for Windows recommended)

Supported Video Cards at Time of Release: ATI® RADEON® X1950, hd 2000/3000/4000/5000 series NVIDIA GeForce ® 7 (7600 or better)/8/9/100/200 series.

* This product does not support Windows® 98/ME/2000/NT

If you guys don't believe me, go here http://www.nfscars.net/article/view/678.aspx


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 4, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> NFS Underground - All rice



Nope, beside the Mazdas, Hondas and Toyotas there were also Volkswagen Golfs and Ford Focusses in Underground.

TBH, I think it is weird that a decade (or so) after HP2, we suddenly got a HP again. Folks at EA, your forgetting to add the right number! Now it will be looking like a remake of the original HP. LOL, completely with the most modern graphics and old skool catch-ups! And with the latter I of course mean the push-aside behaviour of the AI cars in HP2 (assuming that that was in the original HP too). I don't think that today's consumers would accept such AI behaviour.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA6uRJV0fu8&feature=player_embedded

New Trailer !!!! Go out and watch it now !!!!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 4, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA6uRJV0fu8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> New Trailer !!!! Go out and watch it now !!!!



Awesome trailer! 

Thanks for posting the Sys Requirements too. 

1st post updated.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Oct 14, 2010)

In case anyone missed the FULL RACE Video (a race from start to finish) here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_dc5e2eFLU

SO AWESOME makes me buy this thing RIGHT NOW!


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Oct 14, 2010)

oh and pls edit the final words in the post, there will be more than Lamborghini reventon Cop cars, you can drive other lambos as a cop, not only that car

PROOF:
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/game-info/cars

Check out the cop insignia on the side of the car name as a blue point, not screenie yet, but that proves  you can use those cars as a cop if you want


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 14, 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - Autolog Explained 

New Video. 

And thanks SUPERREDDEVIL. Will update the 1st post.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 14, 2010)

Unless they'll manage to f**k something uup, i have high hopes for this game. Looks damn promising. Exotic sport cars, cops, open roads, cool graphics (i hope they won't stutter like in NFS:Undercover). Looks promising and i can't wait for release.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2010)

> The Bad News
> 
> -No Ferraris will be available in NFS:HP



ferraris suck porsche FTW


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't understand why is Ferrari so picky. If there is car damage, they won't allow it. If there are cops, they wont' allow it. I mean wtf. It's a Ferrari, a wet dream of pretty much any kid. I mean is there anyone who didn't want one when he was a kid!? Mine was Ferrari Testarossa and i first meet this car in The Need for Speed.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 14, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Unless they'll manage to f**k something uup, i have high hopes for this game. Looks damn promising. Exotic sport cars, cops, open roads, cool graphics (i hope they won't stutter like in NFS:Undercover). Looks promising and i can't wait for release.



Couldn't agree more! 



Solaris17 said:


> ferraris suck porsche FTW



Ferraris rule


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> 
> 
> 
> Ferraris rule



were fighting


----------



## burtram (Oct 14, 2010)

This looks real promising, which is good, because i have been in need of a good racing game, after having had my fun with Blur. Hopefully, this will be good enough to hold my attention long enough for Grid 2 to come out, and/or the next Dirt game.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 14, 2010)

There will be DiRT 3 available soon, no need to worry
Possible I'll play F1 2010 too


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Guys! NEW gameplay Video from Comic-con 2010 NY city with this cop car:






Go to:

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/nycc-10-need-for/706035

Enjoy!


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 14, 2010)

i also have high hopes for this game
but the one thing i really want in this game is: cop vs racer splitscreen for pc


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 14, 2010)

@SUPERREDDEVIL
Italian police is actually using such lambos on their highways.

@mafia97
You can just forget that. I still remember the good old fun days when we were racing in split screen with my syster, my cousins and uncle. No LAN or online mode can ever beat such split screen modes. I remember how we were helping eachother from getting busted. When cop almost rammed someone off the road the other one rammed into his cop butt and stopped him from blocking the other racer. Or setting road blocks on tight spots with spike strips and 2 cars in Be the Cop mode.
And what was even more fun was track editor. Unofficial with some glitches, but you could remake insane high speed tracks, insane twisted tracks, new shortcuts, new insane jumps and falls etc. It was basically NFS3 and NFS4 that we were playing pretty much all the time. It was that fun. When NFS5 arrived, it was a great game, no doubt in that, but split screen was gone as well as all the fun associated with it. We were racing on time and beating Factory Driver mode together but that's just not the same.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2010)

I picked up PC version.Need to bring back days when i played nfs:hp3.will see if its any Better.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Oct 14, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> Hey Guys! NEW gameplay Video from Comic-con 2010 NY city with this cop car:
> 
> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/lamborghini_police_car.jpg
> 
> ...



Ehi, my citycar!

But Ferrari >> porsche


----------



## zaqwsx (Oct 18, 2010)

One more week and few days the demo!! My favorite car is the meclaren F1. I cant wait

Edit: We should have a favorite car poll?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 18, 2010)

Arciks said:


> I picked up PC version.Need to bring back days when i played nfs:hp3.will see if its any Better.



PC version of what exactly? The new unreleased game?


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 18, 2010)

NFS:HP2 wasn't particulary good. Especially not PC version. I have both, PC version and PS2 version and the second one is so much better. Harder but better. You also get Canyon (desert) environment which is not even available in PC version along with bunch of other goodies.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 20, 2010)

Aston Martin DBS Cop Car. Such a beauty.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 21, 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - Cop Spike Strip

New video!


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Oct 21, 2010)

MUST SEEEE!!!!
NFS HOT PURSUIT GERMAN REVIEW!!!! Fresh Footage 

you get this face after this °O°
4 min. of orgasmic gameplay
LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyYNHtntQMw


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 21, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> MUST SEEEE!!!!
> NFS HOT PURSUIT GERMAN REVIEW!!!! Fresh Footage
> 
> you get this face after this °O°
> ...



Had an orgasm LOL xD 

Awesome video. Thanks for sharing. 
Only problem with it was that i couldn't understand shit what that guy was talking about. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, game looks gorgeous.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm completely blown away about cars in this game. Here are they:
(to mdsx1950: Go ahead and update these dude, there are also more on Hot Pursuit's website. If you have already done it, then  )

Aston Martin V12 Vantage





Audi R8 Spyder 5.2 FSI quattro





BMW M6 Convertible





Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport





Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR Cop





Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor





Koenigsegg CCXR Edition Racer





Koenigsegg CCXR Edition Cop





Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 Spyder





Lamborghini Reventon Roadster 





The Legendary - McLaren F1 





Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG Black Series





Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 Edition





Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Stirling Moss





Porsche 918 Spyder (Concept Study)


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow nice pix man. Many thanks


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 21, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I'm completely blown away about cars in this game. Here are they:
> (to mdsx1950: Go ahead and update these dude, there are also more on Hot Pursuit's website. If you have already done it, then  )
> 
> Aston Martin V12 Vantage
> ...




DAAAAAAAAMNNN!! Thanks bro! 

Will update the 1st post later. 
Sexy pics!


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok more NOTICEABLE screens here 

Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 Valentino Balboni - Cop





Audi R8 Coupe 5.2 FSI Quattro - Cop Exclusive





Koenigsegg Agera - Cop





Mazda RX-8 - Racer





Nissan 370Z Roadster 





Koenigsegg CCX - Cop





Dodge Charger SRT8 - Cop





Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X - Cop





Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X - Racer





Nissan 370Z Coupe - Racer





Dodge Challenger SRT8 - Racer





Bentley Continental Supersports Coupe - Cop





Porsche Carrera GT - Cop





Nissan GT-R SpecV (R35) - Cop





Added: Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SuperVeloce Cop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Added: Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG - Cop





Added: Porsche 911 GT3 RS - Cop





Added: Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG Black Series - Cop





Added: Dodge Charger SRT8 - Cop





Added: Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 - Cop


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 22, 2010)

Hopefully this is more like going back to roots than what they promised before. Though i'd prefer that you'd have to stop racers for real by blocking them instead just ramming them till their health bar goes down. This is cheap and noobish. I want the real deal like in NFS3 and NFS4. Because when you're the racer, same rules don't apply and cops have to stop you completelly. Looks crappy that player needs and aid and Ai doesn't just to give the player some edge. NFS3 required quite some creativity to properly stop racers...


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 22, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Hopefully this is more like going back to roots than what they promised before. Though i'd prefer that you'd have to stop racers for real by blocking them instead just ramming them till their health bar goes down. This is cheap and noobish. I want the real deal like in NFS3 and NFS4. Because when you're the racer, same rules don't apply and cops have to stop you completelly. Looks crappy that player needs and aid and Ai doesn't just to give the player some edge. NFS3 required quite some creativity to properly stop racers...



 Exactly  It's kinda wicked if they do that.  I'm in slamming the Racers until their Health Bar reaches 0. Should be blocking them down instead


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 22, 2010)

At least one thing they've taken back to the roots. Cars. Sure i miss Ferrari, but here we are again, looking at all the beautiful exotic sport cars. Aston Martin, Coenigsegg CCX, Dodge Viper, Bugatti Veyron, Lamborghini Reventon, Bentley Continental Supersport, Porsche Carrera GT, Audi R8 and bunch of others. As far as the "rice" goes i only care about Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution.  Especially since the new X models look so damn aggressive.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 22, 2010)

Some of my friends at high school complains a lot about this game. They don't like epic crashes and car's add-on. Just disappointed because they fell in love with Underground / Most Wanted too much but haven't known the actual look of NFS franchise was, before the appearance of Underground in 2003.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 23, 2010)

More nice pics Faith. I started the nfs series with mw, so i might fall in that boat. but this looks interesting.


----------



## wolf (Oct 23, 2010)

from all the pics and the trailer this game looks positively stunning, can't wait to get my hands on it then not do it justice with a mobility 5650


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 23, 2010)

@Hybrid_theory: Agreed 
@wolf: Probably I'll have to try this game with a PS3 not a PC  Oh damn
Btw new videos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDjTxUuwA2c&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbOWIkqAyxA&feature=channel

Features Racer's Weapon - Jammer and of course a video proves the power of the SCPD


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 23, 2010)

> We should have a favorite car poll?



For Cops; mine are Porsche Cayman S, Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG, McLaren MP4-12C and Lamborghini Reventón 
For Racers; Porsche 918 Spyder, Lamborghini Murciélago LP670-4 and McLaren F1


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 25, 2010)

According to the need for speed site. The demo will only be released for consoles.!!

http://www.needforspeed.com/post/need-speed-hot-pursuit-demo-announced

Seriously.. WTF??


----------



## kbozz71 (Oct 25, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> According to the need for speed site. The demo will only be released for consoles.!!
> 
> http://www.needforspeed.com/post/need-speed-hot-pursuit-demo-announced
> 
> Seriously.. WTF??



Geeezzz...what a surprise. I wonder if EA reads any of the comments? lol


----------



## Meizuman (Oct 25, 2010)

Haven't seen a link here before, so here is an interview of Craig Sullivan, Producer at Criterion Games.

http://g4tv.com/videos/49312/Need-for-Speed-Hot-Pursuit-Exclusive-Citerion-Interview

Quite a bunch of in-game material. This video made me vote "chaser"

And WTF for the demo release...



> DEMO DATES: October 26, 2010 - November 9, 2010
> DEMO PLATFORMS: Xbox 360, PlayStation 3
> 
> Please note that while the demo will not be available on PC and Wii, the full game will launch on these platforms, along with Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, on November 16th.


----------



## zaqwsx (Oct 26, 2010)

Im very pissed as im getting game for pc but luckly i have a ps3 so i want miss out anyone here with a ps3?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone going to be solely using the McLaren F1 chaser? I know I want to dedicate myself to that cop car. It's pretty badass.

@Z
I am HIGHLY p o'ed at no PC demo.


----------



## zaqwsx (Oct 26, 2010)

Im going to be racer meclaren f1 FTW!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 26, 2010)

only DX 9.0 :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only DX 9.0 :shadedshu



You don't need the game to be pretty to make it a game.


----------



## Amdguy (Oct 26, 2010)

This reminds me of the good old days, I gotta give this one a try. Now i guess i just gotta choose a platform, pc vs 360.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only DX 9.0 :shadedshu



The game still has some really great graphics.


----------



## zaqwsx (Oct 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only DX 9.0 :shadedshu



Just means you can run it on max settings


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok this is getting serious  Demos only for X360 and PS3


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 26, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Ok this is getting serious  Demos only for X360 and PS3



Looks like i'll have to demo it for free before buying it. If you know what i mean.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 26, 2010)

It has been this way before. First demos on X360 and PS3, then on PC almost before the release.
I just hope they aren't using awful NFS:Undercover engine. I hate it because it will stutter just because it can. I can't see any other reason for such ridiculous performance on my system.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 26, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> It has been this way before. First demos on X360 and PS3, then on PC almost before the release.
> I just hope they aren't using awful NFS:Undercover engine. I hate it because it will stutter just because it can. I can't see any other reason for such ridiculous performance on my system.



Undercover ran perfecto for me on my 9600GT.


----------



## zaqwsx (Oct 27, 2010)

Whos got the demo for the ps3? If you do add me im zach90z


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 27, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> Whos got the demo for the ps3? If you do add me im zach90z



How's the game?


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG! i want that girl on my Limited edition! XD

Cool video, sweet girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrTmGsXC5_g&feature=related



mdsx1950 said:


> How's the game?



here´s the Gameplay:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR6cDGAacvw

Roadsters Reborn Gameplay (DEMO)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xricNkEC4j0

HFS HP at Gamer´s day 2010 Gameplay (Dodge Charger + Cops)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1piX23qF7k


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 27, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> OMG! i want that girl on my Limited edition! XD
> 
> Cool video, sweet girl
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links. What i really meant was what does he think about the game?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 27, 2010)

Why does it happens that all good games come at same time..


----------



## zaqwsx (Oct 27, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> How's the game?



Imo it’s awesome but I hate playing as cop and the only way you can play as racer is to add a friend. I think the autolog feature it a great idea. I’m playing on a 42in plasma and the game looks great. It will most likely look way better on the pc. But ya once you start adding friends and looking at their times for races and stuff this game is going to get competitive. I played the cop part like 20 times to try and beat my time of 1 min 7sec so imagine when you’re looking at your friend’s times.

Gameplay is a -little bit- like Burnout 3 Takedown, As far as when your watching the vids and you see the cars sliding on a turn you actuly have to hit break to do that or slowdown to do the turn. Cops have cool wepons and the crashing is sweet. The crashing is like nfs mw/burnout when you crash a cop and you see the crash but it also dosnt feel like most wanted as far as handeling. (I loved most wanted but in no way dose it give you the feeling of it). Yes their is nos and its good that they have it becuase it is usefull. All in all a very fun game!!   

I’m also not getting it for the ps3. I haven’t touched my ps3 for a few months actually lol only reason I did yesterday was to play the demo. Yes the no demo for pc pissed me off but there may be a good reason to it or not idk and it’s not ruining my opinion on getting it for the pc.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 27, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> Imo it’s awesome but I hate playing as cop and the only way you can play as racer is to add a friend. I think the autolog feature it a great idea. I’m playing on a 42in plasma and the game looks great. It will most likely look way better on the pc. But ya once you start adding friends and looking at their times for races and stuff this game is going to get competitive. I played the cop part like 20 times to try and beat my time of 1 min 7sec so imagine when you’re looking at your friend’s times.
> 
> Gameplay is a -little bit- like Burnout 3 Takedown, As far as when your watching the vids and you see the cars sliding on a turn you actuly have to hit break to do that or slowdown to do the turn. Cops have cool wepons and the crashing is sweet. The crashing is like nfs mw/burnout when you crash a cop and you see the crash but it also dosnt feel like most wanted as far as handeling. (I loved most wanted but in no way dose it give you the feeling of it). Yes their is nos and its good that they have it becuase it is usefull. All in all a very fun game!!
> 
> I’m also not getting it for the ps3. I haven’t touched my ps3 for a few months actually lol only reason I did yesterday was to play the demo. Yes the no demo for pc pissed me off but there may be a good reason to it or not idk and it’s not ruining my opinion on getting it for the pc.



Thank you for your feedback.!  Can't wait till the 16th!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 28, 2010)

I downloaded it on my ps3. for a 1.5gb demo, wish there was more content. any event it seems like a burnout game as mentioned above. I was just playing with the dualshock. Turning does require breaking, but is not sim like by any means. As of the demo, you cannot set standard transmission, or gear shifts to buttons. but im sure that will change. Game looks decent, not substandard a ps3 game by any means. This could be something i pick up mid november on pc though


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 28, 2010)

> From the Need For Speed Team - PC demos take more resources than consoles because we need to ensure it runs smoothly on a variety of systems. We wanted to keep our resources on ensuring the highest quality for the full game. It was a tough decision, but we think you'll understand when you see just how good the full NFSHP game is when it launches. I hope you can understand.



So let's hope the final version for PC is awesome! 



And also check out this video where Craig Sullivan explains the demo.
NFSHP - Demo Explained


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok so this is gonna be a heck of a title. Best Game of the Year's nomination for sure, with Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty and Battlefield: Bad Company 2, and some others awesome games


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 28, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Ok so this is gonna be a heck of a title. Best Game of the Year's nomination for sure, with Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty and Battlefield: Bad Company 2, and some others awesome games



Ill hold my breath to see on that one haha, nfs games havent been that amazing in a long time. BC2 and SC2 are certainly much heavier contenders


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Oct 30, 2010)

NEW CAR ADDED: The Ford TAURUS SHO

http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/game-info/cars/ford-taurus-sho

go to link and check it out guys!


----------



## KainXS (Oct 30, 2010)

best of the year . . . . . . yea right


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 30, 2010)

played demo on ps3 i liked it atleast as cop,will se what fl version brings on PC


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 30, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> So let's hope the final version for PC is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a load of nonsense. So, the final version will be just as optimized as the demo would be. Not much it appears. And i'll believe it when i see it. So if there won't be any demo, i'll just "try" the full version and then decide. If they don't like it, who cares. I also don't like the fact that there won't be any PC demo as well...


----------



## Stak (Oct 30, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Ok so this is gonna be a heck of a title. Best Game of the Year's nomination for sure, with Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty and Battlefield: Bad Company 2, and some others awesome games



Yeh for sure, but starcraft 2 really is THAT good? Imo the battles look boring and no running and gunnin at the same time wichy would just piss me off. Give me supcom series. But ah well everyone has his own taste in games.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree about the Starcraft 2. First only marine campaign and then the fact it's pretty much a Startcraft 1 converted into 3D.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 30, 2010)

> Yeh for sure, but starcraft 2 really is THAT good? Imo the battles look boring and no running and gunnin at the same time wichy would just piss me off. Give me supcom series. But ah well everyone has his own taste in games.
> __________________



Starcraft 2 IS. Of course it's personal preferences you know. I've played all Diablo 2, Warcraft 3, Brood War and never get bored. It's just amazing you know ! I love how Blizzard makes their games (right now my only wish is have a chance to try WoW: Cataclysm  later this December)


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 1, 2010)

Back to the topic...

New posted Cop car: the Shelby GT 500 SUPER SNAKE:


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh, and dont forget to watch the incredible photos for the upcoming LIVE ACTION video filmed on Italy with the pagani Zonda and the Lambo Cop car:

http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/post/hot-pursuit-goes-italy

Video posted here soon! ;D


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been playing starcraft 2 almost every day since release. theres hardly a game ive done that with. Looking forward to the expansions in 2011 and onward.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys, i Want to share with all of you, the NFS HP Fans, one of the official Wallapapers, In HD (1920 x 1200) if you don´t have it, GRAB IT!






or follow the link:

http://d.imagehost.org/0677/Games_05.jpg

Have a nice day! 15 days more!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't wait for some good old racing action. I really miss it, since i was mostly playing FPS games lately. 15th november you say. Nice


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 4, 2010)

New Video about Seacrest County


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 5, 2010)

Couple questions, and i want your opinions on it. SHould i pick this up on pc or ps3. Im all for supporting pc games. But with NFS shift I found i had to tone down some settings a fair bit to get good frame rates. there were times were it was bad (corners and such). I plan on using either my 360 controller or logitech wheel if i get it on pc, so ps3 has the controller as well. I think nfs shift had a bit better support for the driving force gt on the ps3, but i cant confirm that for sure. So ps3 or pc.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Nov 5, 2010)

If possible, get both of them.
Don't really know why you were struggling with Shift on (which system btw ) your computer?
But in my opinion, Criterion will do this well and no need to worry about any kind of graphic problems at all. 11 days to go


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 5, 2010)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> If possible, get both of them.
> Don't really know why you were struggling with Shift on (which system btw ) your computer?
> But in my opinion, Criterion will do this well and no need to worry about any kind of graphic problems at all. 11 days to go



Both = more money. My comp is in the system specs. Not sure why it was struggling but it was. lowered things like af and aa, and i think shadows as well. maybe a few others.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Couple questions, and i want your opinions on it. SHould i pick this up on pc or ps3. Im all for supporting pc games. But with NFS shift I found i had to tone down some settings a fair bit to get good frame rates. there were times were it was bad (corners and such). I plan on using either my 360 controller or logitech wheel if i get it on pc, so ps3 has the controller as well. I think nfs shift had a bit better support for the driving force gt on the ps3, but i cant confirm that for sure. So ps3 or pc.



You should get the game for PS3 _only if_ all your friend's have PS3s. If they have PCs or if you don't play on playing multiplayer, go for the PC version. Did you update NFS Shift? When it came out, it had some problems with ATi. Even my laptop and Rig#2 is able to play SHIFT at max settings (8xAA), at 1080p at above 60FPS.  A 4870X2 should be able to hit a 100FPS+.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 5, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> You should get the game for PS3 _only if_ all your friend's have PS3s. If they have PCs or if you don't play on playing multiplayer, go for the PC version. Did you update NFS Shift? When it came out, it had some problems with ATi. Even my laptop and Rig#2 is able to play SHIFT at max settings (8xAA), at 1080p at above 60FPS.  A 4870X2 should be able to hit a 100FPS+.



I doubt any1 i know with a ps3 is getting this. I may have updated shift which did some improvement, not sure now.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2010)

Bring on the King of Need For Speed, the McLaren F1

I will probably get this game for the PS3 aswell, most likely, I will consider PC when the time comes


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 5, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Bring on the King of Need For Speed, the McLaren F1
> 
> I will probably get this game for the PS3 aswell, most likely, I will consider PC when the time comes





Didn't know you owned a PS3.  Sweet!


----------



## wolf (Nov 5, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Couple questions, and i want your opinions on it. SHould i pick this up on pc or ps3. Im all for supporting pc games. But with NFS shift I found i had to tone down some settings a fair bit to get good frame rates. there were times were it was bad (corners and such). I plan on using either my 360 controller or logitech wheel if i get it on pc, so ps3 has the controller as well. I think nfs shift had a bit better support for the driving force gt on the ps3, but i cant confirm that for sure. So ps3 or pc.



definitely patch the game, my 5870 had issues when it first came out, and my GTX260 was getting much better FPS, about 55-60 compared to 40's. then it got patched and also better drivers and the 5870 shot up to 100+ fps, your 4870x2 should be able to pull off about the same. hec even my mobility 5650 with a light oc in my laptop cracks a solid 45 odd fps @ 720p maxxed settings 4xAA, but feels deadly smooth too.

PC should always have the best wheel support too.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 6, 2010)

TECH INTERVIEW if you haven´t read it before... they talk A LOT of things about the CAHMELEON ENGINE and technical specs. check it out guys 

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-needforspeed-tech-interview

The MOST interesting part:



> Digital Foundry: But you're presumably optimising for 30Hz. Could you run Chameleon in a 60FPS game like Burnout Paradise?
> 
> Alex Fry: Yes, but we'd obviously change it again. The actual engine, the underlying engine - partly because of the latency, partly because of the online - the underlying code is running at 60. The game code is running at 60. You can see that on the PC version, the stronger machines will run at 60FPS.
> 
> So there are many reasons we wanted the game code to be running internally at 60. It's only rendering at 30FPS because we wanted the visual quality. The game has to look stunning. These cars deserve that. But the game itself is still running at 60 and we would definitely choose to harvest a lot of this into a future project.





> Digital Foundry: An entry level Core 2 Duo and an 8800GT gave you 1080p60, pretty much. I thought it was great - maxing out the settings, lowering CPU speed, disabling cores and then slotting in progressively weaker GPUs and it was still working very nicely.
> 
> Alex Fry: We've kept the same ethos and haven't done anything to impact the speed of the fast engine we've got. The learning's still there, the same performance is still there.
> 
> Richard Parr: Low-end PCs may suffer on the CPU side this time compared to Paradise than on the graphics side. We've put a lot of work into making the physics more realistic and that takes more time and in terms of how the SPUs are used on PS3 or the other threads on 360, if you draw a graph from it (which we do!) we're doing a lot more work this time than on Paradise.



60FPS at 1080p PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Stak (Nov 6, 2010)

instant buy for me..... wanted to buy CoC BO too but screw that now... after all the things it read about it (buy weapons ect.)


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 6, 2010)

This game looks even more promising after reading that. These guys are doing a good job on making this game what it should be.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys REVIEW fresh from gametrailers.com DON´T MISS IT!

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-hd-need-for/707315?xrs=synd_facebook

SCORE OF 9.0 °O° OMG!!!  CANT WAIT ANYMORE!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay then, the is a release buy for me. I'm pretty excited to get this.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 10, 2010)

This is one of the few games making me reconsider my "no buying games on launch day" rule.  Doubt I can talk the wife into letting me drop the loot for it tho.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 10, 2010)

Aw no tuning or customization. but still looks good


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'm sold on this one. Hopefully they buffed up the PC visuals a little but the GT review looks solid.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 10, 2010)

and the one from IGN.com ANOTHER 9 out of 10!! SIMPLY AMAZING!!!! 

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/113/1133094p1.html


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 10, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> and the one from IGN.com ANOTHER 9 out of 10!! SIMPLY AMAZING!!!!



What are you, a marketing rep for EA or something?


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 10, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> What are you, a marketing rep for EA or something?



lololol i´m a big fan of the series, been waiting for a game like this since Most wanted.. (sigh good ol´ times )


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 10, 2010)

The wait is killing me. It all looks this will finally be the NFS we wwere waiting for 11-12 years (NFS3, NFS4 era). I am so desperate that i've installed NFS World lol.

As for the customizations and all. Sure it was fun customizing cars in NFS:UG1 and UG2, but i really never liked crappy spinners, big ass spoilers etc. All i usually did was install basic body kit that just lowered the car a bit without changing the look much, some cool rims and a diffferent body color.
So all in all if i could change the color, that's already enough. But i'm sure there will be at least 3 body kits per car, otherwise UG fans will rage. But then again all i want are extic super cars, i don't care about body kits if the car looks hot out of the factory.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 10, 2010)

Whens this coming out again, Im too lazy too check a game website


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 10, 2010)

Around November 15th. Count as one more week


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks alot SUPERREDDEVIL for all the links! 

Sorry, i couldn't check on the thread.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah. Haven't busted into this thread for quite a while.
Remember guys, Nov 16th !!!!
And for everything it has given (and giving now). One vote for best Racing Game as well as Game of the Year. 
Btw out of this topic, anyone tried Black Ops ??


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 10, 2010)

Just pre-ordered the Limited Edition  Watched the latest demo videos and it looks awesome. Desert and coastal roads look incredible.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 10, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Thanks alot SUPERREDDEVIL for all the links!
> 
> Sorry, i couldn't check on the thread.



Don´t worry mate, it´s my work to colaborate with you and keep the thread alive, that´s why were here   5 days more and counting!


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 10, 2010)

Don´t miss out this 2 French gameplay videos, Really cool 

Racer on the 918 spyder

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/extraits-videos-jeux/0003/00032001/need-for-speed-hot-pursuit-playstation-3-ps3-fuyard-00007206-hd.htm

Cop on the Gallardo superleggera

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/extraits-videos-jeux/0003/00032001/need-for-speed-hot-pursuit-playstation-3-ps3-flic-00007207-hd.htm

Have a nice day guys!


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 10, 2010)

At last they have authentic civilian cars, licensed. Well that is really great after the horrendous Undercover incident. And they have day/night cycle and weather. Nice touch is that you can switch the lights off your car when driving at night. But the cockpit view.... it's kinda back-stabbing thing to left it out after showing by far the best ever (personal opinion) cockpit view in Shift.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 12, 2010)

hi guys.. back with more Tube news... 

NFS-HP Italian Review

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S6i-qkshdM

NFS-HP Xplay review

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DG_xim7Cto

If you want to watch the FIRST 45 MINUTES of Carreer mode (Italian) 3 part Videos

PART 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AzAyrFNSS0

PART 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpyLeSjWi0Q

PART 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AzAyrFNSS0

Have a nice 4 Days MORE left guys!! Wohooo!!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 12, 2010)

Is it just me or the rear view mirror looks all weird? It looks like everything is covered with snow and cars look like 1 color blob.

Also on the second note, this game is noticeably influenced by the Burnout series. Which is actually good. But also feels very much like the first Need for Speed games. Nice track design as well.
This game will rock so much. Can't wait to buy it  Though i hope they won't use crappy SecuROM activation again, though expecting EA to release it with simple CD check is just futile.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 12, 2010)

Well with the gran turismo release date just over a week after this game. i think i will wait to purchase this(a steam sale or something), unless i change my mind on tuesday.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 12, 2010)

hi guys.. back with more Tube Reviews.. (REVIEWED ON A PC) i see smooth framerate... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA4Zwfvpoyo

GamePro SECOND Review (New one) - German i guess...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNw5PqAHF5o

have a nice weekend!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 12, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> hi guys.. back with more Tube Reviews.. (REVIEWED ON A PC) i see smooth framerate...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA4Zwfvpoyo
> 
> ...



lol watched 20 seconds and tempted to get it this week,


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

Now if they could get inspired by Dirt 2/3 and revisit some more of Underground 2 and most wanted, I'd prefer that... driving just doesn't feel realistic, and a tad bit too much emphasis on boost

and I loved the customization


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW the pc graphics look pc worthy definitely buying this one especially considering the return to the original game style


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Nov 13, 2010)

9/10, 10/10 4/5 and Perfect Score.
I just don't know what is going on. THIS IS GONNA BE A HEAVYWEIGHT CONTENDER FOR BEST GAME OF THE YEAR !


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2010)

The graphics are incredible. Just look at the road reflections. Just omfg.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Though i hope they won't use crappy SecuROM activation again, though expecting EA to release it with simple CD check is just futile.



Mind my words, it wouldn't surprise me if they require you to connect it to your Steam account (just like in case of Metro 2033), even if you bought it on a disk.


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone getting the game at midnight?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 15, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> Anyone getting the game at midnight?



haha theyre doing a midnight launch? ill be picking it up after work tomorrow.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 15, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> The graphics are incredible. Just look at the road reflections. Just omfg.



 since when were roads shiny...

Car models and textures look nice, everything else looks mehh.. Driving physics look retarded, I wasnt too excited about this to begin with but now ill problly pick it up in a few months on sale.


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup Assasins Creed Brotherhood had a midnight release so that ment i could also pick up nfshp which im curently installing atm.

Just played it for an hour its super fun!!!!!!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 16, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> since when were roads shiny...
> 
> Car models and textures look nice, everything else looks mehh.. Driving physics look retarded, I wasnt too excited about this to begin with but now ill problly pick it up in a few months on sale.



Sun glare on the road in Most Wanted made it all washed out and low resolution even if you used 240x AF filter on it. Same in Undercover. Here, any ground reflection or glare is high resolution and proper looking. If you're asking when the road is shining, try driving in a extreme sun during the summer on a road that has been there for a while and many cars drove over it. It will look like it's shining in the sun under certain angles.

As for the physics, this isn't a simulation so who really cares? What's important here is that cars feel good to drive. If it's realistic or not, that's not even important.
Demo wouldb be nice to see how the game really drives but since store where i pre-ordered gets it on 19th Nov, i'll be able to download war_ez version on 15th to see how it really drives and then decide till 19th. But i think it will be just fine. A bit more arcade-ish, but so was Burnout 3 and it kicked ass.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 16, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> since when were roads shiny...
> 
> Car models and textures look nice, everything else looks mehh.. Driving physics look retarded, I wasnt too excited about this to begin with but now ill problly pick it up in a few months on sale.



You might as well not buy the game.


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2010)

It's 9AM here and I'm about to head over to the store to pick this up. It's been a while since I've bought a hard copy of a game. I'll probablly be playing all day. Anyone else picking it up today?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 16, 2010)

Darn, Europe release is 19th. The shop where i buy games said they'll start collecting orders today but nothing happened so far. They promised shipping of the games on 18th. As long as it's before weekend, i'm fine with it


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2010)

Game is slowly installing off of the disc now. Screenshots and stuff coming eventually.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 16, 2010)

Someone hit me up on Autolog!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 16, 2010)

Release in UK is in 2days,so i will get it,becausei liked demo on PS3 ,but preodered PC version hopefully graphics will be better. And guess what I will challenge you all to race with me.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheeseball said:


> Someone hit me up on Autolog!



its installing right now. hit me as well. i dont know any1 who owns this or who will except u awesome tpu folk.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 17, 2010)

the games crashing on me after a race loading screen. any1 else experiencing this. 

also boo on no manual shifting options.


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> the games crashing on me after a race loading screen. any1 else experiencing this.
> 
> also boo on no manual shifting options.



Overdrive/overclocking aside, make sure that CCC is set a default, or choose "restore factory defaults" I tried forcing AA on and I got the same issue.

*My in game name is ColonelRocker


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 17, 2010)

My name is zach90z hit me up on autolog also!!

^Hybrid do you have all updated drivers?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 17, 2010)

Im ryan461 in autolog. hybrid_theory was taken. just reset to defaults and ill try that. though i didnt have aa force enabled. im on 10.8, i will install 10.10 if it happens this time.


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 17, 2010)

OK added!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 17, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> OK added!



hmm i wasnt able to find how to add some1. anyway installed the 10.10 drivers, and it just crashed when selecting a car. didnt make it to the loading screen


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 17, 2010)

Did you lower all your video settings?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 17, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> Did you lower all your video settings?



Yeah no luck either. ill see what disabling the AI does


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Yeah no luck either. ill see what disabling the AI does



Yeah, my only other guess would be a CrossFire problem. Disabling AI will take care of that.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yeah, my only other guess would be a CrossFire problem. Disabling AI will take care of that.



Bah didnt work. Guess im either waiting for a patch or a driver hotfix.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

Check the Event Viewer entry to see what was the reason for game to crash. It could be some stupid reason. So check it.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 17, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Didn't know you owned a PS3.  Sweet!



Lol I certainly do bro, I got the PS3 slim 120gb model, also the Slim Xbox360 and a PSPgo the gaming hardware never ends


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

The cars feel floaty. They felt this way in 3rd person camera in last 4 or 5 NFS games, but this time it's floaty even in bumper cam. Really bad. And sound is nothing to talk about. They were talking about roaring sound of Pagani Zonda and i couldn't hear shit. It was just a generic buzzing of engine like in NFS2... At least i could drive a beautiful Lancer Evolution X.
I'll order the game anyway even though the driving model feels awkward, but when you get used to it its acceptable...


----------



## n-ster (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea, I didn't like the driving too much either. would have loved the driving of Dirt 2 on this game


----------



## raptori (Nov 17, 2010)

the engine sound in this game is super fail and the shaking camera when you start driving is so annoying ,the wheel spin faster than it suppose to be especially when start driving, why they didn't fetched the driving physics from NFS SHIFT ?? :shadedshu


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

Or NFS Most Wanted/Carbon. Physics in those two were ok and fun to play. Cars in thi sone feel like driving a boat on a road.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 17, 2010)

WTF is wrong with them!? How is it hard to use driving physics like the one in shift, with options to dumb it down for kiddie users!?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with arcade physics. If you want it so badly you'll have to wait for SHIFT 2.
It would be awesome if there was a selection of physics to use. So you could use Most Wanted physics or in your case Shift physics. Maybe someone else would prefer physics from Carbon.
That would be kick ass, though a bit harder to implement for online gaming. Maybe with races classed based on physics used...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 17, 2010)

NFS SHIFT 2 Thread

For all those of you who are interested in it


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 17, 2010)

This is an arcade racer, NOT a simulation. This game is actually quite enjoyable on keyboard or game controller (I'm using a keyboard and sometimes my Xbox 360 controller).


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 17, 2010)

So how is the game? Is crossfire working properly? 

I could pick this up today but I want some honest opinions first.


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> So how is the game? Is crossfire working properly?
> 
> I could pick this up today but I want some honest opinions first.



The Game is very very fun. It's capped at 60fps so CrossFire won't matter. I played online for many hours straight last night.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> The Game is very very fun. It's capped at 60fps so CrossFire won't matter. I played online for many hours straight last night.



So... you'd say it's 100% worth the full retail price?


----------



## avatar_raq (Nov 17, 2010)

I didn't read all the 230+ posts in this thread, but after seeing pll liking the game, I just want to say i don't. The graphics is worse than shift and Burnout: paradise, the controls are bad and almost all cars handle the same way, the first cars unlocked do not give you any sense of speed, that and I play it on my eyefinity setup in which the peripheral vision usually adds to the sense of speed and enjoyment of the game. Was expecting it to be much better than that.


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> So... you'd say it's 100% worth the full retail price?


Debatable, since I feel most games are overpriced. 




avatar_raq said:


> I didn't read all the 230+ posts in this thread, but after seeing pll liking the game, I just want to say i don't. The graphics is worse than shift and Burnout: paradise, the controls are bad and almost all cars handle the same way, the first cars unlocked do not give you any sense of speed, that and I play it on my eyefinity setup in which the peripheral vision usually adds to the sense of speed and enjoyment of the game. Was expecting it to be much better than that.



Graphics look fine to me. It's an arcade style racing game, not a simulator. It's really not meant to be accurate.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Debatable, since I feel most games are overpriced.



Good point. The game is $59.99 here unfortunately. Really wish this had of been a day 1 steam release.


----------



## avatar_raq (Nov 17, 2010)

Other things to add: the eyefinity compatibility is a step backward from shift, while all resolutions are supported, the AP and FOV are correct, the HUD is not centered (which was centered by default in shift).TBH this game has a cool option to scale down the HUD in case the bezel correction hides something, but that was rendered useless when they decided not to put the HUD in the center screen. I played carbon before and I could spot the the shortcuts mush easier than in this game. As others said before, the sound effects are mediocre and physics of collisions are so bad, not even close to BO : Paradise

@Erocker: the screen shots and videos looked better than the real game. And as far as I can tell there is no in-game option to turn AA on. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2010)

avatar_raq said:


> @Erocker: the screen shots and videos looked better than the real game. And as far as I can tell there is no in-game option to turn AA on. Correct me if I'm wrong.



No AA at this time, though it's really not needed. We should be able to use AA though CCC/NV CP with future driver releases. It is a console port afterall.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

FSAA works just fine for me. 2xMSAA+MLAA. 16x AF forced through CCC as well. Looks sweet.

But everything else is rather sucky. Especially cops are absolutely pathetic. Maybe Criterion knows how to make games like Burnout, but they have absolutely no clue about cops.
If you want some proper cop treatment try NFS:HP2 on PS2. Now the cops there know how to make maneuvers to properly ram you off the road, block or spin you out. But here the cops are more like an annoyance. And they screwed the whole thing with stupid crash events. Just because you can see your fancy car being demolished, the whole gameplay mechanics were crapped to extreme. Because you crash, cops can't catch you because that would get in the way of this feature itself. So driving over spike strips doesn't mean you're caught, it means that you crash. Why!? Spikes were instant arrest before, now it's just a lame gimmick. Roadblocks are also super annoying because you again ALWAYS crash into them unless if you can fit your floating boat inside a 1m hole. From the other side of the highway. Ugh... Why oh why they always have to f**k something up...


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks RejZoR, now I at least know it is not my cup of tea. I like race games, but not rediculous race games.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

I was a hardcore NFS fan because of the cops and the fun factor they brought to NFS series. I don't get it why they are trying to make innovative game so much and not doing the basics right.
Would it be so hard to use NFS Shift physics, remove player damage and stupid crash events, improve the engine sound and just make cops better at what they do best and remove ridiculous powerups and keep the current tracks and cars. This would make the best NFS to date for anyone who loves cop chases. But no, they always have to f**k up something. Like they're intentionally doing this. NFS:HP2 on my PS2 really feels so much better. No ridiculous drifts, no stupid powerups, no floating cars. Just sport cars, open road and cops. Is it really too much to ask for?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah HP2 was a great game, though I experienced the problem that opponents liked to pass me by pushing me aside. All the other things were done exactly right. Hm, I think I should grab my dust-eating GC and replay that game.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 18, 2010)

PC version was a bit mediocre, but PS2 version is pretty damn good. Much harder but good.


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 18, 2010)

You need to get farther into the game before calling the cops pathetic they get pretty tough. Also all cars drive differently and the engines also sound different graphics are amazing I’m going to have to give you guys some screen shots. I’m running the game at max setting 1920x1080 it looks beautiful. I got some lag in the heavier parts for like a sec.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 18, 2010)

You obviously haven't played NFS:HP2 on PS2 yet. Then you'll know these are pathetic.
Even on 1 star they can be real pain in the rear and you need quite some maneuvering between traffic and shortcuts to shake them off. When you're at max star alert (5 stars iirc), you'll have cops on your tale entire time, roadblocks every 500m with occasional spike strips and constant helicopter bombardment with explosive barrels. This Hot Pursuit feels like a picnic compared to all that. What's Hot Pursuit good at is the annoyance level. It's not the capability of cops, it's how annoying they are, buzzing around and dropping stupid spike strips. When you'll hit a roadblock and crash for the 100th time in 10 minutes, you'll start to hate it.

EDIT:
Just got the right name for this game:

*Need for Drift: Boat Edition*


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 18, 2010)

1 star chase on "Alpine trail" (Hot Pursuit 2): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm9gJzR_aLU

BTW, is it true that collisions with opponents (not with cops of course) can be disabled in the pc version?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe multiplayer, but certainly not single player.


----------



## Stak (Nov 18, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> WTF is wrong with them!? How is it hard to use driving physics like the one in shift, with options to dumb it down for kiddie users!?



i think that this game would be crappy with SHIFT physics. a game like this is meant to be arcade ish and so it will have arcade-ish physics. i never used assists at SHIFT but still. i think this game wont feel like a hot pursuit game if it didnt have the physics that it has now.


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 18, 2010)

I have played nfshp2 and in fact i have all the need for speeds. This game imo feels like nfs hp2 with upgrades. Idk but i really like it.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 18, 2010)

I installed and played this last night. IMO it looks rather good. Car models, roads, everything looks good to me. 

Game is fun for those times you just want to jump in and drive. Nothing special by any means but still fun.

What I dislike is the lack of cockpit view. WTF...NFS always had a cockpit view. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 18, 2010)

Installing game now,will test it today,and add to friends some of you.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 18, 2010)

Where're the shots, people?


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 18, 2010)

Well direct2drive has it for sale.
http://www.direct2drive.com/9956/product/Buy-Need-for-Speed-Hot-Pursuit-Limited-Edition-Download

looking forward to getting this...maybe there will be a thnxgiving special!


----------



## Stak (Nov 18, 2010)

ILL GET THIS GAME TOMORROW! CAN'T WAIT FOR IT TO BE FINALLY HERE!

i havent played nfs 1 and 2 but i have played 3,highstakes, skipped porsche (looked boring), hp2 i got it on ps2 epic game for its time, underground 2 was cool, MW was cool as it was first nfs with suprecars that you could "pimp" and the city was awesome. tho all that blacklist stuff was just too much. carbon was well meh bad sense of speed and always night, prostreet was meh, undercover was better than prostreet but still meh. i mean WTF veyron goes 400 kmh fully upgraded? bullcrap.and physics were more unreal than the ones of test drive 5. shift was best nfs i have played  for now.



WhiteNoise said:


> I installed and played this last night. IMO it looks rather good. Car models, roads, everything looks good to me.
> 
> Game is fun for those times you just want to jump in and drive. Nothing special by any means but still fun.
> 
> What I dislike is the lack of cockpit view. WTF...NFS always had a cockpit view. Am I missing something here?



 well since HP2 they got rid of cockpit view untill SHIFt. so "NFS always had a cockpit view" is wrong.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 18, 2010)

They got rid of them with NFS:HP2 for the first time. TNFS, NFS2, NFS3, NFS4 and NFS5, all had cockpits. NFS4 was the first one to use full 3D cockpits.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 18, 2010)

K guys on the EA forum they recommended turning off 2 of the 4 cores for my cpu by right clicking the nfs11.exe in the process list in task manager. You goto process affinity and uncheck cores 2 and 3. with that said. any1 with a quad core here that doesnt have issues with it crashing?


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 18, 2010)

played it for an hour and it is ....... incredibly boring!!! was this how the old NFS games were coz i dont see why everybody was so excided about this "Game"?


----------



## Stak (Nov 18, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> played it for an hour and it is ....... incredibly boring!!! was this how the old NFS games were coz i dont see why everybody was so excided about this "Game"?


-__- seriously whats wrong. can you just tell me whats boring about it. because when i see vids of this game it looks like one of the most spectacular racers i have ever seen. maybe burnout paradise or split second take the cake.


and you NEVER played NFS BEFORE?!?!?! SHAME!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 18, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> played it for an hour and it is ....... incredibly boring!!! was this how the old NFS games were coz i dont see why everybody was so excided about this "Game"?



NOOOOOO plz say it isnt true!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 18, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> NOOOOOO plz say it isnt true!



I've done about 3 races, i find it entertraining. But it doesnt have long period value ive found. But with that said theres very few games ill play more than like 2-3 hours. Pretty much just WoW and SC2


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Stak said:


> -__- seriously whats wrong. can you just tell me whats boring about it. because when i see vids of this game it looks like one of the most spectacular racers i have ever seen. maybe burnout paradise or split second take the cake.
> 
> 
> and you NEVER played NFS BEFORE?!?!?! SHAME!



i have played every nfs (beside nitro) game from underground and this has do be the second worst ever(first being nfs world)


----------



## Stak (Nov 18, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> i have played every nfs (beside nitro) game from underground and this has do be the second worst ever(first being nfs world)



Well if you didnt play 1,2,hp1,4,and hp2 you missed the best part. I mean. This game can't be worse than pro street or undercover.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 18, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> i have played every nfs (beside nitro) game from underground and this has do be the second worst ever(first being nfs world)



I don't see how .. 

I see it as better than Shift & Pro Street. Not quite as good as undercover due to no story/plot.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 19, 2010)

lol... opinions...I thought to date MostWanted was best...and having not tried the latest Hot Pursuit

But i remember the last HP was fun as hell! Then I remember the crazy ass .ini mods that we would do to the cars lol...it was great for its time!!


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 19, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> K guys on the EA forum they recommended turning off 2 of the 4 cores for my cpu by right clicking the nfs11.exe in the process list in task manager. You goto process affinity and uncheck cores 2 and 3. with that said. any1 with a quad core here that doesnt have issues with it crashing?



I have a quad core with no issues AMD Phenom II 965


----------



## nailzer (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking at the spoiler I'd like to see, in real life, a cop do a pit maneuver in a Lambo


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 19, 2010)

ive got this on the pc and me and the lads all think its pretty good with a good variety of missions


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 19, 2010)

Some more!


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 19, 2010)

This game is awesome


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 19, 2010)

No problems with quadcore...

Anyone else agrees that the graphics in this game are even more realistic than Crysis (if you use a bumper cam)? When observing the massive landscape, valleys, ridges, ocean sides, road water reflections, it's just breathtaking. And it runs super fast at the same time. I think many ppl would have hard time telling which video is from game and which from a real world recording.


----------



## Stak (Nov 19, 2010)

i just got this game... and its awesome. but what annoys me, is the fact that you can't see the world map in free ride.

and another cool thing is that i sometimes recognize parts of of need for speed hp pursuit (old one, and HP2) and with parts i mean parts of tracks.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 19, 2010)

I have read that there are no AA options in this game, And forcing it in the drivers is what is causing problems and not the fact people have quad core cpu's


----------



## Stak (Nov 19, 2010)

they better update this game with AA and world map view for free ride. then this game is complete for me.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 19, 2010)

1920x1080 maxed details on Q6600@3.2 GHz + *HD3850*

Seriously, I can't believe this game can run soooo smooth...


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 19, 2010)

Guys, what's your in-game names, maybe we could get together and race if anyone is interested. Plus i'd like to put my Auto Log to a test with other racers to see if my long year NFS racing experience is worth anything


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 19, 2010)

did anyone here can SEE THE WEATHER EFFECTS??? looks like the 60% of people cant see it on the PC Version...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 19, 2010)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> 1920x1080 maxed details on Q6600@3.2 GHz + *HD3850*
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe this game can run soooo smooth...


How much FPS do you get?


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 19, 2010)

hey guys, some guy at EA forums do some modification to the game to get the LIGHTING effect came back, not the rain, but at least is something...

go and check it out:

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/3882405.page


----------



## Stak (Nov 19, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Guys, what's your in-game names, maybe we could get together and race if anyone is interested. Plus i'd like to put my Auto Log to a test with other racers to see if my long year NFS racing experience is worth anything



Sst4kK 

i get all effects, rain lightning everything.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 19, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> How much FPS do you get?


some shots for u


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 19, 2010)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> some shots for u
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101119/NFS11 2010-11-19 18-44-51-92.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101119/NFS11 2010-11-19 18-45-10-92.jpg



Nice but seems like you dont have AA on or this game doesn't support it


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 19, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Nice but seems like you dont have AA on or this game doesn't support it



No option for it from what i have read and forcing it in drivers is what seems to be causing problems for people.


----------



## heky (Nov 19, 2010)

I will install it tomorrow, it better be good, i am getting sick of EA fu*king up the NFS series.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 19, 2010)

When they ported it they forgot to add aa... jaggie galore...


----------



## digibucc (Nov 19, 2010)

so what's the verdict? is it good?


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2010)

AA or not, I love it. It's one of those games I have to make myself put down.


----------



## Stak (Nov 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> AA or not, I love it. It's one of those games I have to make myself put down.



same here. even with aa it looks awesome. and the gameplay rocks! recommended for sure.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm currently uploading a HD video of it now. AVIVO is still a little bugged, but I think I managed to get the highest bitrate video I've ever made using it this time. I'll post a link when done, it's going to take at least an hour.

*By the way, for those of you who use FRAPS and are stuck with the 3.9gb filesize, use VirtualDub. In VirtualDub, all you need to do is load the first file, then select "Append .avi segment" for the second file (third, fourth, etc.) to the end of the first file. Select "Direct Stream Copy", then "Save as .avi". You will then have a full length video.


----------



## Raovac (Nov 19, 2010)

QUESTION!!!!!!!!!
Does the PC version have wheel support?????
I don't want to buy it and throw it in the garbage like I did with Mafia2


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2010)

Raovac said:


> QUESTION!!!!!!!!!
> Does the PC version have wheel support?????
> I don't want to buy it and throw it in the garbage like I did with Mafia2





> PC
> For PC we support all X input or Direct X compatible controllers, in other words, they’ll all work and will need to be configured in the game.



They will all work. You just need to set them up to your liking.


----------



## Raovac (Nov 19, 2010)

As long as I don't have to use that bullsh*t x360 emulator I'll be happy


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2010)

My video is live. It may take a bit before it is 1080p though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHJMdfwnLzM


----------



## digibucc (Nov 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> My video is live. It may take a bit before it is 1080p though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHJMdfwnLzM



buffering now, @720

wow...this looks pretty good


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> My video is live. It may take a bit before it is 1080p though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHJMdfwnLzM



Duck Blip rock! Thous are the rhymes to the cuz words I wanted to use! Erocker great video (watched at 1080p) a little too nice! I was hoping to wait till January to get this in hopes of a holiday sale but, now thanks to your awesome video I will have to log into my direct2drive account and buy it as fast as possible!
I remember that track from the 1st NFSHP...lol I cant wait to slam you up against the walls ! 

EDIT: Downloading now..be done in an hour! YAY!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 19, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> When they ported it they forgot to add aa... jaggie galore...



What resolution do you play at? When I'm playing I don't even notice any jaggies.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2010)

Got a clubhouse up so we can have a list of our names n' such.  The NFS: Hot Pursuit [2010] - Clubhouse!


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Guys, what's your in-game names, maybe we could get together and race if anyone is interested. Plus i'd like to put my Auto Log to a test with other racers to see if my long year NFS racing experience is worth anything



im zach90z

Also anybody see this new video the one they made in italy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm8f-TvxJR0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 20, 2010)

Hot damn this is a wonderful game! Looks great with every thing maxed smooth as all get out! Almost couldn't stop playing...lol...addicted..gotta go play more!!!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 20, 2010)

It sure does.I think its best nfs game ever made,from graphics and features.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 20, 2010)

Arciks said:


> It sure does.I think its best nfs game ever made,from graphics and features.



From what I just experienced in the last 45 minutes it sure is looking like it just might be...


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if the game will have support for nVidia's 3D Vision? I'm getting the game today, now all I need is a complete Logitech steering wheel with clutch..


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 20, 2010)

Glad I "trialed" this game.... 
Terrible..Promptly Deleted.
Its just bloody Burnout with nice gfx and real cars...
It has terrible controls(just like Burnout) No Manual Gear???(Just like Burnout)

Sorry will wait for the next Shift this is just NSF "Burnout"


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 20, 2010)

Whats going on with the rear view mirror 

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6541/565i.jpg

Its like looking down night vision googles ! Is this something gone wrong or is this just how the game is ?

Ive looked at recordings of this game on utube & seems other people have full colour in the mirror. 

I've installed this game on both my gaming pc's & getting the same none colour mirror. Messing with game settings hasnt helped.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 20, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> Glad I "trialed" this game....
> Terrible..Promptly Deleted.
> Its just bloody Burnout with nice gfx and real cars...
> It has terrible controls(just like Burnout) No Manual Gear???(Just like Burnout)
> ...



Why ppl never understand that this is NOT a simulation. If you're a simulation freak, play Shift or wait till spring 2011 when NFS Shift 2 Unleashed arrives. That's the only thing i can say to you. Leave the good old fun racing games to the masses.  It's nothing wrong if the game is not real. Usually games that aren't realistic have higher fun factor than realistic ones.
The similarity with burnout is very high, especially since developer is the same, but weren't we, the PC users crying for a Burnout game on a PC that's not a Burnout Paradise?
It's not called Burnout and the initial experience was a bit crappy but once you play the game deeper, add some friends to the Auto Log it becomes really fun. Not all cars drive like boats, in fact some are damn responsive (my current favorite is Alfa Romeo 8c Competizione which is responsive like a humming bird). And also i've had 2 incredible races today. One against cops where i thrashed 3 of them and made 2 takedowns on racers. The second one was a regular race where we were racing neck to neck all the way to the finish line, constantly knocking each other, overtaking on corner drifts and experiencing some of the best traffic crashes ever in any game. We were drifting a long 180° U turn in parallel when the 2 cars in front of me crashed badly, flew into the air and i've driven underneath them when they were in mid air. Something you usually only see in Hollywood movies. I was like ooooooooooomfg.


----------



## r9 (Nov 20, 2010)

I would like to see this engine do a City surrounding.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 20, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> Whats going on with the rear view mirror
> 
> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6541/565i.jpg
> 
> ...



There are loads of limitations and glitches. Rear mirror always looked like this to me. Racers are yellow, cops are blue and everything else is white like it's snowing. I've also seen it this way in all Youtube videos.

There is also no rain efect at all. You can hear the rain falling, but you can't see a single rain drop on a road or in air. I really hope they will release a patch for it because it looks crappy this way.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> There are loads of limitations and glitches. Rear mirror always looked like this to me. Racers are yellow, cops are blue and everything else is white like it's snowing. I've also seen it this way in all Youtube videos.
> 
> There is also no rain efect at all. You can hear the rain falling, but you can't see a single rain drop on a road or in air. I really hope they will release a patch for it because it looks crappy this way.



Oh i had know idea this game had bugs :shadedshu I just did a quick google & came up with nothing about this. Strange ! 

This mirror thing is going to do my head in. It looks crap. There better be a patch soon


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, you can see racers easier since they stand out but yeah, it looks weird.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah having had a better look on utube at this game running seems it is just how the game has been made  

What was EA thinking ? In what way does this strange effect in the rear veiw mirror add to the game ! I wouldnt mind so much but seems theres no option to remove the mirror. 

Shift never had this crap !


----------



## Crazykenny (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## heky (Nov 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> There are loads of limitations and glitches. Rear mirror always looked like this to me. Racers are yellow, cops are blue and everything else is white like it's snowing. I've also seen it this way in all Youtube videos.
> 
> There is also no rain efect at all. You can hear the rain falling, but you can't see a single rain drop on a road or in air. I really hope they will release a patch for it because it looks crappy this way.



I think i read someones post, that he has all the weather effects(rain, lightning, etc). So it must be a bug. Hopefully.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah, i cannot play.  my i7 system ctds on load.  only game i have issue with out of hundreds... setting affinity to 2 cores instead of 4 got it to launch once last night, but it crashed after minutes and now won't launch again.

sitting at a cool 34c CPU & 48c GPUs... no oc.... no game play


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 20, 2010)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> some shots for u
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101119/NFS11 2010-11-19 18-44-51-92.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101119/NFS11 2010-11-19 18-45-10-92.jpg



Thanks and wow very impressive for a HD3850.


----------



## r9 (Nov 20, 2010)

It is bagging for AA.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 20, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah, i cannot play.  my i7 system ctds on load.  only game i have issue with out of hundreds... setting affinity to 2 cores instead of 4 got it to launch once last night, but it crashed after minutes and now won't launch again.
> 
> sitting at a cool 34c CPU & 48c GPUs... no oc.... no game play



plays great on my rig in the sig...strange.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 20, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah, i cannot play.  my i7 system ctds on load.  only game i have issue with out of hundreds... setting affinity to 2 cores instead of 4 got it to launch once last night, but it crashed after minutes and now won't launch again.
> 
> sitting at a cool 34c CPU & 48c GPUs... no oc.... no game play



Have you forced AA in your drivers? If you have change it back to default as this is what makes the game ctdt for most people. (got to test it myself to and it does the same on this pc if i force AA)


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2010)

This game needs AA baddddddd.

Those broken lines hurt my feeling.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 20, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> This game needs AA baddddddd.
> 
> Those broken lines hurt my feeling.



After some beers and a smoke i don't notice it as its all blury lol.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 20, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> Have you forced AA in your drivers? If you have change it back to default as this is what makes the game ctdt for most people. (got to test it myself to and it does the same on this pc if i force AA)



never forced, always application decide.  i don't care about the settings enough to force them 

got off with a rep, he said to manually uninstall and reinstall... uninstalled - to find eadm deleted the download so i have to get the whole thing again.  frustration ftw 

ty though ...


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 20, 2010)

digibucc said:


> never forced, always application decide.  i don't care about the settings enough to force them
> 
> got off with a rep, he said to manually uninstall and reinstall... uninstalled - to find eadm deleted the download so i have to get the whole thing again.  frustration ftw
> 
> ty though ...



lol  good luck getting it working mate.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2010)

Now I know that in recommended states 1.5gb: the game is playable on FAST 1gb dual channel kits. Just wanted to mention it. I like this game.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> There are loads of limitations and glitches. Rear mirror always looked like this to me. Racers are yellow, cops are blue and everything else is white like it's snowing. I've also seen it this way in all Youtube videos.



This is a feature, not a bug. Xbox 360 and PS3 versions are the same.

Makes it easier to identify who's on your tail.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 20, 2010)

I actually like the way the did the rear view mirror, at a very quick glance you know what's going on behind you instead of a crappy rendered reflection of sorts that's pixellized to hell and is tough to tell what is what. I prefer to use the "look back" feature in most racing games, because the attempt at a realistic reflecting rearview sucks...this game's use of a simple color concept works very well to keep you in the action on going forward imo.

I am digging this game, it is totally Burnout in NFS, but it does have the HP feel to it that keeps me entertained. Glad I picked this up!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 20, 2010)

Until they get rid of the fuckin action camera i'm not playing this game again. Out of 20 tries in one of the later races, 5 were semi playable. In other 15 cases i crashed, grinded a railing or something else equaly idiotic because i couldn't see where the fuck i was driving because the camera had to show some stupid interceptor police car. You could disable this crap in Burnout 3, 6 years ago on a freakin console, but you can't do it on a PC in 2010. Facepalm. Criterion, what the f were you thinking. Nothing apparently...


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Why ppl never understand that this is NOT a simulation. If you're a simulation freak, play Shift or wait till spring 2011 when NFS Shift 2 Unleashed arrives. That's the only thing i can say to you. Leave the good old fun racing games to the masses.  It's nothing wrong if the game is not real. Usually games that aren't realistic have higher fun factor than realistic ones.
> The similarity with burnout is very high, especially since developer is the same, but weren't we, the PC users crying for a Burnout game on a PC that's not a Burnout Paradise?
> It's not called Burnout and the initial experience was a bit crappy but once you play the game deeper, add some friends to the Auto Log it becomes really fun. Not all cars drive like boats, in fact some are damn responsive (my current favorite is Alfa Romeo 8c Competizione which is responsive like a humming bird). And also i've had 2 incredible races today. One against cops where i thrashed 3 of them and made 2 takedowns on racers. The second one was a regular race where we were racing neck to neck all the way to the finish line, constantly knocking each other, overtaking on corner drifts and experiencing some of the best traffic crashes ever in any game. We were drifting a long 180° U turn in parallel when the 2 cars in front of me crashed badly, flew into the air and i've driven underneath them when they were in mid air. Something you usually only see in Hollywood movies. I was like ooooooooooomfg.




well i like so many cars that i can't decide whats my favorite. but i do know the ones that i HATE. i do know the one the drives like the biggest boat of the universe (its fast though) porsche panmera OMG what a bad car. even the bentley is 100* better ffs. and you wouldnt expect that. actually the bentley is an awesome car in this game.

yep that action cam is a bit annoying but sometimes it even helped me. sometimes it just put me back on the track. but it doesnt annoy me that much.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 20, 2010)

action camera is good feature for me.i like it.And dont see any disatvantages in it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 20, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah, i cannot play.  my i7 system ctds on load.  only game i have issue with out of hundreds... setting affinity to 2 cores instead of 4 got it to launch once last night, but it crashed after minutes and now won't launch again.
> 
> sitting at a cool 34c CPU & 48c GPUs... no oc.... no game play



I had no crash since run game first time on my rig.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 20, 2010)

Arciks said:


> action camera is good feature for me.i like it.And dont see any disatvantages in it.



You'll start to hate it, just wait. It was fine the first couple of wanted levels but now it's a real pain in the ass.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Why ppl never understand that this is NOT a simulation. If you're a simulation freak, play Shift or wait till spring 2011 when NFS Shift 2 Unleashed arrives. That's the only thing i can say to you. Leave the good old fun racing games to the masses.  It's nothing wrong if the game is not real. Usually games that aren't realistic have higher fun factor than realistic ones.
> The similarity with burnout is very high, especially since developer is the same, but weren't we, the PC users crying for a Burnout game on a PC that's not a Burnout Paradise?
> It's not called Burnout and the initial experience was a bit crappy but once you play the game deeper, add some friends to the Auto Log it becomes really fun. Not all cars drive like boats, in fact some are damn responsive (my current favorite is Alfa Romeo 8c Competizione which is responsive like a humming bird). And also i've had 2 incredible races today. One against cops where i thrashed 3 of them and made 2 takedowns on racers. The second one was a regular race where we were racing neck to neck all the way to the finish line, constantly knocking each other, overtaking on corner drifts and experiencing some of the best traffic crashes ever in any game. We were drifting a long 180° U turn in parallel when the 2 cars in front of me crashed badly, flew into the air and i've driven underneath them when they were in mid air. Something you usually only see in Hollywood movies. I was like ooooooooooomfg.



Fella I dunno how old you are but my actual name was come up with in the very first NFS(your name used to go on the license plate of your car)
So I am no newb to the series at all but this is just reskinned Burnout and a poor one at that... I play with a G25 and even with a low rotation it has the same crappy "drive like a bus" deadzone burnout had with a wheel(I have it on PS3) the fact that there is not even a choice to have manual transmission is ridiculous and sinks this NFS to the ultimate LOWEST of arcade racing and an all time new low for NFS...


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> You'll start to hate it, just wait. It was fine the first couple of wanted levels but now it's a real pain in the ass.



im further than you and it hardly ever really annoys me. (not trying to brag here)


shouldn't we use the clubhouse thread for this?


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 20, 2010)

Completed all of racer with all gold no issues here! Rearview mirror is supposed to be like that it was like that in nfshp2 it dosnt bother me. Also are you supposed to see rain falling?


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> Completed all of racer with all gold no issues here! Rearview mirror is supposed to be like that it was like that in nfshp2 it dosnt bother me. Also are you supposed to see rain falling?



check your friend requests


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 21, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> Completed all of racer with all gold no issues here! Rearview mirror is supposed to be like that it was like that in nfshp2 it dosnt bother me. Also are you supposed to see rain falling?



Rain is something that was visualized in NFS3, around 14 years ago (and it looks good even today). Yea, i'd expect to see the rain if i can hear it falling...


----------



## Zenith (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the fact the developers incoporated snowy track after almost ten years of shitty city races in NFS series. I remember snowy tracks in Porsche Unleashed, don't remember them in NFS:HP2. 
Bad thing is automatic transmission, even first NFS games have had this feature. Game reminds me of Burnout Paradise with bad engine sounds and nonsense action cameras.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 21, 2010)

Actually i miss the cities a bit, because to be honest, apart from the rich homes near the lake, there aren't any houses or even villages, let alone city. I wouldn't mind a few smaller urban areas here and there. Maybe smaller villages, one larger futuristic city near the ocean (Atlantica/Aquatica from NFS3 comes to mind) etc. Map and tracks are well designed but they again lack diversity, a bit more "insane" imagination etc. The game is obviously not realistic, so why not make it more interesting. Nothing beats a good racing through the open countryside and then finishing in a downtown or just pass through one. I also miss more mountain peak tunnels on the edge of the cliff that you can see from the side, climbing into the heghts (The Sumnit track or Snowy Ridge from NFS4). Anyway, they made a good job but they could make it even better.


----------



## Kisokese (Nov 21, 2010)

just went to the offical site and saw they added some new cars with some new screens... looks pretty good!


----------



## Stak (Nov 21, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Actually i miss the cities a bit, because to be honest, apart from the rich homes near the lake, there aren't any houses or even villages, let alone city. I wouldn't mind a few smaller urban areas here and there. Maybe smaller villages, one larger futuristic city near the ocean (Atlantica/Aquatica from NFS3 comes to mind) etc. Map and tracks are well designed but they again lack diversity, a bit more "insane" imagination etc. The game is obviously not realistic, so why not make it more interesting. Nothing beats a good racing through the open countryside and then finishing in a downtown or just pass through one. I also miss more mountain peak tunnels on the edge of the cliff that you can see from the side, climbing into the heghts (The Sumnit track or Snowy Ridge from NFS4). Anyway, they made a good job but they could make it even better.



well there is a mountain part but its not large. it's north-east of the map.  it sure does have some nasty curves.  but at all the other stuff u just said. your 100% right. i also wanted a city area. that would just be awesome. even if it just was a city like the one of hp2 at those tropical circuits (the one with the golden gate - ish bridge). and villages like the ones of calypso coast. 

well, maybe they will add it as i can recall that criterion made a whole new island for Burnout Paradise...

and why is this guy above me banned? he just has 1 post.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 22, 2010)

I just bought the game for PC and so far im enjoying it.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 22, 2010)

The action camera generally works well but i experienced some weird stuff with it such as coming back to my car going straight into the wall of a turn.
A few other times it warped me 5 seconds ahead of the rest of the racers.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 22, 2010)

Been playing this game alot. Absolutely love it!

Drifting rocks!
Wish there was AA but the game is still awesome.


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 22, 2010)

I Have Finished all the Police Events and unlocked all the police cars, Even credits rolled up, now i'm only left with Races for racers, i'm like 47% done with the game


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 22, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Been playing this game alot. Absolutely love it!
> 
> Drifting rocks!
> Wish there was AA but the game is still awesome.



There is AA. Use 10.10e Hotfix and force AA with Wide Tent. With that it works pretty well but it does give the effect of softening the entire image. The game still looks great but it almost looks the same as if you added soft shadows and heavy bloom. 

10.11 crashes the game when it tries to load a map. 

I wouldnt have any complaints but 10.10e and BC2 dont work properly with crossfire and 10.5a (my failsafe BC2 driver) doesnt like AA in Hot Pursuit. So I'm stuck switching between the drivers when I change games.


----------



## cdanijel (Nov 22, 2010)

Friend how to change the brightness monitors for Need For Speed new.I try over graphics cards, but even so can't.I don't know how directly in the game to change.Please help me.Thanks


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 22, 2010)

cdanijel said:


> Friend how to change the brightness monitors for Need For Speed new.I try over graphics cards, but even so can't.I don't know how directly in the game to change.Please help me.Thanks




I don't think there is a control for brightness. I believe there is an option for gamma but that's it. The game assumes you will adjust your monitor to suit the game.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> There is AA. Use 10.10e Hotfix and force AA with Wide Tent. With that it works pretty well but it does give the effect of softening the entire image. The game still looks great but it almost looks the same as if you added soft shadows and heavy bloom.
> 
> 10.11 crashes the game when it tries to load a map.
> 
> I wouldnt have any complaints but 10.10e and BC2 dont work properly with crossfire and 10.5a (my failsafe BC2 driver) doesnt like AA in Hot Pursuit. So I'm stuck switching between the drivers when I change games.



Thank you! Will give it a go. Luckily i didn't update to 10.11.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 23, 2010)

Forget wide tent/narrow tent filters as they make image blurry. Use Morphological AA and you're done.


----------



## cdanijel (Nov 23, 2010)

*tnx*

thanks RejZor....I have Nvidia graphic card gtx 240....can you little more explane how to brightnes game....thank you man!!!


----------



## digibucc (Nov 23, 2010)

I have been fighting since purchase to get this game to work.  uninstall drivers, game, antivirus.  turned off firewall, tweaked settings & affinity, no go.  I cannot play this game on my uber leet rig 

and their latest response:
"try running in compatibility and as administrator.   let us know if still have any problems!"

though i told them in the initial chat that was my first try!  i am just so frustrated i don't even bother to try and play anymore, 2 days of EA's customer support turned me off of it 

and someone on steam posted that they asked what the big deal was (theirs worked fine) and ea's rep said the vast majority of those crashing are pirates. SCREW YOU EA!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 23, 2010)

Well i had a pirate version crashed once (i've downloaded it because i just couldn't wait the release even though i had it pre-ordered long before) and the original also crashed once. But ever since that crash, not a single one. Works like a charm.

The problem seems to be related to FSAA because when i forced regular FSAA, the game ran like crap and eventually crashed to desktop. So if you have Catalyst 10.10e Hotfix, use MLAA mode. It's used later in the rendering output and doesn't interfer with the game. Effect is also super smooth image and superior performance without a single crash. Gotta love AMD and their MLAA 
Other than that i haven't changed anything else.

Oh and don't use Catalyst 10.11 WHQL as they are rubbish and just make the game crash. Use Cat 10.10e Hotfix. Works the best.


----------



## erocker (Nov 23, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Well i had a pirate version crashed once (i've downloaded it because i just couldn't wait the release even though i had it pre-ordered long before) and the original also crashed once. But ever since that crash, not a single one. Works like a charm.
> 
> The problem seems to be related to FSAA because when i forced regular FSAA, the game ran like crap and eventually crashed to desktop. So if you have Catalyst 10.10e Hotfix, use MLAA mode. It's used later in the rendering output and doesn't interfer with the game. Effect is also super smooth image and superior performance without a single crash. Gotta love AMD and their MLAA
> Other than that i haven't changed anything else.
> ...



I haven't had a single problem with 10.11's crashing on me with this game. I am going to try 10.10e's because I want to try out MLAA.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Nov 24, 2010)

What is this rubber band BS?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2010)

Rubber band BS? What's that suppose to be?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 24, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Rubber band BS? What's that suppose to be?



rubber banding is like lagging, when you think you are somewhere and then all of the sudden the game pulls you back to where it thinks you are.

like in an FPS and you run around a corner, and then die and it shows that you never made it there.

your computer is faster than the server, and the server compensates by rubber banding you backwards.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 24, 2010)

GOOD NEWS for all of us PC users.

Taken from EA forums:



> Thanks to everyone who has helped us track down the problems that have been heavily reported on these forums.
> 
> I'm pleased to be able to update you on the patch that will be forthcoming early next week.
> 
> ...



So... lets wait another more week and let´s see the results of the new patch.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 24, 2010)

ou yee,atlast good news.I was hoping to see some snow and rain in game.but what about mirror effect or is it normal?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 24, 2010)

Finaly got to play this game for a while and its a strange game, I don't think much to it yet i cant put it down if that makes sense lol.

All i can say is its a crap but a great game lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 24, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> GOOD NEWS for all of us PC users.
> 
> Taken from EA forums:
> 
> ...



Haven't been having those issues on my system yet, still good to see a patch being released to address these issues.


----------



## Stak (Nov 25, 2010)

*Some things just piss me off*

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/need-for-speed-hot-pursuit/user-reviews

wow seriously read those user reviews, why do people always nag so much.

80% of these reviews are like this: "I wanted NFS undercover/mostwanted game ."
or "it does not have manual shifting"  
or"its just like burnout"  
it just makes me sick.
or "it does not have options to "pimp" or customize your car   
PLEASE GIVE ME A BREAK. some people just dont get what this game was meant to be. i am happy with this game and i am happy they have left that underground/most wanted stuff behind.

oh yeah and some of them also want a story line. i always found that the lames part of those street racing series. i just want to race. and if i want a story line. ill just play an rpg or something. racing games should be about good racing action, not about the pimping or storyline. (IMO)
tho they are right about the lack of graphical options/tweaking in this game. I HATE JAGGIES.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey fellas, please check out the Launch video for NFS even if you'll have watched it once.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82et_z_gTlg



> We’re thrilled to see that a lot of you are loving Hot Pursuit as much as we are. We all knew that Autolog was something special, but you guys are proving that it’s going to change racing games forever. We actually feel sort of guilty for ruining so many friendships over the last week – with over 3 million challenges exchanged already..., it’s clear that all is fair when it comes to the Speedwall. So now we have a challenge for all of you! The dev team has put together a pack of 3 supercar convertibles – the Bentley Continental Supersports Convertible, the Lamborghini Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster , and the Dodge Viper SRT10 Convertible Final Edition. If we can get the Need for Speed Hot Pursuit launch trailer to 1 million views by December 12th, these three amazing rides will be our little holiday gift to all of you playing Hot Pursuit. The race is on!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 26, 2010)

i have a legit complaint.. how do u release a game in 2010 that crashes on quad core computers.... shitty port

atleast the patch is coming out 2 weeks later...


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a quad core and havnt had a problem. I think some people dont know what they are doing half the time. I have played this game since midnight release for a week straight with no issues?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 26, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> I have a quad core and havnt had a problem. I think some people dont know what they are doing half the time. I have played this game since midnight release for a week straight with no issues?



my game wont launch unless i set the affinity manually every time... and its a reported bug where the dev went as far to say "im surprised the game works at all"


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Nov 26, 2010)

digibucc said:


> rubber banding is like lagging, when you think you are somewhere and then all of the sudden the game pulls you back to where it thinks you are.
> 
> like in an FPS and you run around a corner, and then die and it shows that you never made it there.
> 
> your computer is faster than the server, and the server compensates by rubber banding you backwards.



Actually I meant the lame rubber band AI.


----------



## Stak (Nov 26, 2010)

Well i haven't had any problems with my I7. I can play it for hours and hours without any problem


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 27, 2010)

I might as well wait for a little while...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfpNzKjPBP4



That should have PEGI 18

Most of you have probably seen it already as it is a bonus material in Hot Pursuit


----------



## n-ster (Nov 27, 2010)

First of all, this is OT but... MLAA sometimes makes stuff blurry, not just text, which is annoying (mostly in pre-2008 games though)

So I can force AA and MLAA on NFS HP np, but my framerates suck... Even without AA of any sort, I get 37 min 62 max 49.8 avg

With 8xMSAA Edge-detect (24x) and MLAA I get 28min 38max 34avg ... Lower AA doesn't change the fps much

Is this normal? i7 920 D0 @ 4ghz and a 6870


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 27, 2010)

MLAA doesn't make things blurry, it just makes things smooth that you ppl were used to see all jaggy. Wide/narrow tent filters do make image blurry. I kno because i was using Quincunx in GeForce days which worked the same way and was using Transparency AA since Radeon 9600 Pro days. So having smooth image is something normal for me for ages and i don't see any blur in images.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 27, 2010)

Stak said:


> Well i haven't had any problems with my I7. I can play it for hours and hours without any problem



same for me had no problems or errors since release.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 27, 2010)

Arciks said:


> same for me had no problems or errors since release.



well you i7 having dudes with no problems suck, as i still can't play. now they just keep recycling suggestions that i already told them i tried.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh, i forgot to mention...

NFS Hot Pursuit Patch 1 released!!!

*Changelog:*
- Quad-core CPU’s crash
- Dreamshots are corrupted in non-16:9 aspect ratios: If you configure your game with a different resolution that yields an aspect ratio that’s not 16:9, dreamshots and snapshots were corrupted. This has been fixed.
- Missing rain, snow and corona effects
- CL Eye driver crashes the game

New Features:
- D-Box motion chair support


----------



## digibucc (Nov 27, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Oh, i forgot to mention...
> 
> NFS Hot Pursuit Patch 1 released!!!
> 
> ...



W00T-acular Rejzor, I actually got the game to boot now!   my last reply to EA was rather strongly worded, so i assume that's why they put a patch out  you can all thank me!


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 27, 2010)

Just tried the path rain and snow are fixed! and what is d-box motion chair support?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 27, 2010)

zaqwsx said:


> Just tried the path rain and snow are fixed! and what is d-box motion chair support?



it's a chair that has feedback effects, that add to immersion i guess. like tilting on turns, etc. never used one.


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 27, 2010)

Ya I saw pics of it. It looks cool wish i had one lol.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 27, 2010)

digibucc said:


> it's a chair that has feedback effects, that add to immersion i guess. like tilting on turns, etc. never used one.



I've never even heard about it (well i know they exist but not that anyone actually has one in their home). I guess some stupid chair no one has support is more important than proper engine sound and other problems that are bothering the game.
And out of all of them they picked the stupid chair. I wish it was an electric chair...


----------



## digibucc (Nov 27, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I've never even heard about it (well i know they exist but not that anyone actually has one in their home). I guess some stupid chair no one has support is more important than proper engine sound and other problems that are bothering the game.
> And out of all of them they picked the stupid chair. I wish it was an electric chair...



they were probably paid by the manufacturer to add in support - or the manufacturer wrote the code and just gave it to them to add in...

if they actually spent time on that, while there are real problems unsolved - they suck.


----------



## Stak (Nov 28, 2010)

do you think that EA and other big devs read our forums? because if they do they could at least contact us


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 29, 2010)

WTF is this retarded shite!? Wheres the AA and AF option!?  Forcing it on from the cp, doesnt do anything!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 29, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> WTF is this retarded shite!? Wheres the AA and AF option!?  Forcing it on from the cp, doesnt do anything!



AS far as i reemember AF is in the game options but there is defo no AA.

YUP AF is there but you only have a choise of on or off.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 29, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> WTF is this retarded shite!? Wheres the AA and AF option!?  Forcing it on from the cp, doesnt do anything!




There is an "Anistropic" option to turn on and off. For some strange reason both my friends with nVidia cards (GTX460 & 9600GT) didn't have that option.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 29, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> There is an "Anistropic" option to turn on and off. For some strange reason both my friends with nVidia cards (GTX460 & 9600GT) didn't have that option.


Yes, there is non in the display setting. In anycase, I had it working already (exe renaming).. And the game is not good. Just got it a while ago, and tbh, for an arcade title, BurnOut paradise had more staying factor. Sure BO does not have real cars, but it doesnt matter since NFSHP cars does not even feel like the real cars.. just some mesh with real cars form and texture.. and everything feels and drives the same


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 29, 2010)

I have Ansiotropic on OFF and forced 16x AF in CCC. Disabled Surface format optimizations and set Texture filter to High Quality. Motion Blur disabled in game. Ground finally looks super sharp even while driving at 400 km/h.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I have Ansiotropic on OFF and forced 16x AF in CCC. Disabled Surface format optimizations and set Texture filter to High Quality. Motion Blur disabled in game. Ground finally looks super sharp even while driving at 400 km/h.



I will have to try this. Thanks!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey, are you on Auto Log erocker? I've added you to Auto Log but i can't see you anywhere.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Hey, are you on Auto Log erocker? I've added you to Auto Log but i can't see you anywhere.



I haven't been on for a while (GT5 has me hooked) I'll log in tonight and add you.


----------



## finndrummer (Nov 29, 2010)

I just want to share this : if you have an sli and got a drop in fps (for me 35 fps average), just disable the sli and you will get a stable 60 fps or grab the last WHQL nvidia driver 263.00. This driver is not yet posted in the official nvidia website but gigabyte released it early. Google it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 29, 2010)

Finished game on both cop and racer.Only thing left is to get gold on some roads.And still need 2lvl to 20 for racer and 3lvl for cop.Patch did make me one thing annoying.its when rain and dark is together soemtimes is hard to see road becqause rain is dropping into monitor .but in all I still think its the best nfs game.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 30, 2010)

At first cops were pain in the ass, but now, i totally like crashing them, especially on highways where every crash means spectacular crash because of high speeds and loads of traffic.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 30, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yes, there is non in the display setting. In anycase, I had it working already (exe renaming).. And the game is not good. Just got it a while ago, and tbh, for an arcade title, BurnOut paradise had more staying factor. Sure BO does not have real cars, but it doesnt matter since NFSHP cars does not even feel like the real cars.. just some mesh with real cars form and texture.. and everything feels and drives the same



this


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 30, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> I just want to share this : if you have an sli and got a drop in fps (for me 35 fps average), just disable the sli and you will get a stable 60 fps or grab the last WHQL nvidia driver 263.00. This driver is not yet posted in the official nvidia website but gigabyte released it early. Google it.


A reason why I wasnt too fond of multi GPU setups :shadedshu

Better get a single powerful GPU than have those shenanigans, and forces you to play on one GPU


----------



## TAViX (Nov 30, 2010)

This game is so boooring. No cockpit view, no realistic driving, no realistic sounds, AI worst ever....pure crap, and that is coming from a guy who played ALL NFSs since NFS1. Personally I think that NFS3/4 (In NFS4, if you damage your car, the driving performance was worsens by damage level) were the BEST NFS ever made, those arcade craps....


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 30, 2010)

TAViX said:


> This game is so boooring. No cockpit view, no realistic driving, no realistic sounds, AI worst ever....pure crap, and that is coming from a guy who played ALL NFSs since NFS1. Personally I think that NFS3/4 (In NFS4, if you damage your car, the driving performance was worsens by damage level) were the BEST NFS ever made, those arcade craps....



If you're looking for realism Hot Pursuit is not the game to look at. I'm having a ton of fun so far with the game, granted, it is a pretty repetitive game, and considering the cars do in fact feel the same, it can get boring.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 3, 2010)

Tried renaming the exe to SC2.exe (from starcraft2) to set some settings in the nvcp and something weird happen. All of a sudden there is like 2x antizliasing and depth of field in game (kind of like in GTA4 and pressing 'p')


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2010)

*Patch 2 will soon be released.*

It will address few crashes and graphical corruptions when minimizing the game as well as fixing the car engine sound volume, steering wheel deadzone correction and few other things.
I will let you know when it actually gets released.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 4, 2010)

strange my shadow level in game sets back to medium when i turn off game,why is it so?


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 4, 2010)

Arciks said:


> strange my shadow level in game sets back to medium when i turn off game,why is it so?



I noticed this to untill i clicked enter after setting it to high, When you press enter it pops up saying the setting has been changed.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, for some settings you have to use ENTER, for others you don't. Stupid.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 4, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Yeah, for some settings you have to use ENTER, for others you don't. Stupid.



Only to change resolution you have to press ENTER. Other settings do not require you to press ENTER.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 4, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Only to change resolution you have to press ENTER. Other settings do not require you to press ENTER.



For me i had to press enter to get shadows to stick on full, Maybe its because of the patch.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 4, 2010)

I needed the enter for shadows too


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 4, 2010)

One other also requires it. Shadows or something. Unless they fixed that in Patch 1...


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 4, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> One other also requires it. Shadows or something. Unless they fixed that in Patch 1...



I have the patch but like i said before i still had to hit enter to make shadows stick. I think people don't notice it because when you set everything to max and exit the menue, Everything is still set to full but as soon as you exit the game and go back in the options shadows have reset to medium.

I only noticed it because i went back in the options to check a few things.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 4, 2010)

Same here, didn't notice it till later, when I went to disable AF and motion blur


----------



## nailzer (Dec 4, 2010)

TAViX said:


> This game is so boooring. No cockpit view, no realistic driving, no realistic sounds, AI worst ever....pure crap, and that is coming from a guy who played ALL NFSs since NFS1. Personally I think that NFS3/4 (In NFS4, if you damage your car, the driving performance was worsens by damage level) were the BEST NFS ever made, those arcade craps....



Have you tried pressing "C"? No dash, but WTH.


----------



## nailzer (Dec 4, 2010)

I hit 2 million bounty and the credits roll like I finished the game, but I have races I haven't ran and some that aren't unlocked. Strange..


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 5, 2010)

I just unlocked the Turbo weapon for Racers and I must say... holy fucking shit.

That's what 10lbs of nitromethane feels like.  Although that's a different type of forced induction altogether.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 5, 2010)

I must admit, game becomes quite interesting with all those weapons showing up later.. and the mayhem it brings . 

Multiplayers a blast as well


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheeseball said:


> I just unlocked the Turbo weapon for Racers and I must say... holy fucking shit.
> 
> That's what 10lbs of nitromethane feels like.  Although that's a different type of forced induction altogether.



Haha i had the same reaction. I just unlocked Turbo Lvl 3. Its NOS-Gasm


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 5, 2010)

First 30 or so minutes were like this:

Choose a car, go to a race, drive a boring road, finish, get a new car (or two). After every race, watch horrendous amounts of cutscenes you can't skip, that are always the same (camera angles and so on) according to type of race, only the cars change.

All I have to say for now is that its one of the most boring racing games so far.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 5, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> First 30 or so minutes were like this:
> 
> Choose a car, go to a race, drive a boring road, finish, get a new car (or two).



That's pretty much the whole game summed up.

It feels like a very fast and fun game (which is why im still playing it), but it's lacking in depth. It's a pretty bland game overall, pick a race or cop event, do what needs to be done, wash, rinse and repeat. It's fun to get your weapons upgraded as you progress, but it doesn't add much to the actual game, yay i get to shoot out an extra spike strip!!!, yay i get more beefier cars for my road blocks!!, it doesn't change the dynamic of the game and that's disappointing. Every car feels the same, it got to the point where my excitement from getting a new car dropped in a matter of a couple minutes, as even the first car you get is more then capable of beating the cars you need to unlock later in the game, it feels as you you're playing the game with the same car just with a new skin over top of it. Having no AA or other good PC visual features are pretty disappointing too, the game looks great, but it could use some effects to really bring up.

Im still playing the game though because it is enjoyable, the speed with the combination of the cops, the shortcuts make it still a game i enjoy to a good extent. Just disppointed in the execution of the game overall.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 6, 2010)

IMO the game is great. It's the best but it's quite good and fun. The car's DO NOT feel the same. Trying driving a car like a Mitsubishi Evo X, a Bentley Supersports and a Bugatti. You will see a difference in handling. 

The cops are fun and some races are a real challenge. The races are always epic.. I had a few races where i came first by a split second. 

The map is good. The roads are different from each other and interesting. Specially the area where there is a loop where you can have a 1KM drift.


and Meizuman, you can skip the cutscenes by pressing Enter or (A) on the Xbox 360 controller for Windows.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 6, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> IMO the game is great. It's the best but it's quite good and fun. The car's DO NOT feel the same. Trying driving a car like a Mitsubishi Evo X, a Bentley Supersports and a Bugatti. You will see a difference in handling.
> 
> The cops are fun and some races are a real challenge. The races are always epic.. I had a few races where i came first by a split second.
> 
> ...



I disagree with a good potion of that, but no comment... lol


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2010)

I wish I had a G25/27 and GT5

That can probably hint that I've stopped playing this game LOL I liked the cop part, but the racer a bit less, got too bored


----------



## Stak (Dec 6, 2010)

i win many times IF i play this game in online mode. so im better at this then i thought.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 6, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I disagree with a good potion of that, but no comment... lol



LoL! Thank you for not commenting on it.  After all that's just my opinion. But i gotta say that Hot Pursuit being Criterion's first go at a NFS game. I'd say it's quite good.


----------



## wolf (Dec 9, 2010)

just started playing this last night, I really like it. back to NFS arcade style, feels like most wanted only much better and more engaging.

also I can max this baby at 1080P using my mobility 5650! I'll post a video of that for proof when I can 

very pleased so far, and I loved that early Zonda speed run, the cutscene before that was awesome.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 9, 2010)

I got on all tracks gold,and got some friends unbeaten in some tracks,but in all still playing sometime but now not so much,still need to get cop to 20lvl.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 13, 2010)

It's a bit like beefed up OutRun. When comparing the maps with Undercover, I find them a bit too "highwayish" (theres a new word for ya).


----------



## TAViX (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey, any Anti Alias patches, tweaks or cracks yet?? Or do I still need to use the MLAA (which works great btw...)???


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 14, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Hey, any Anti Alias patches, tweaks or cracks yet?? Or do I still need to use the MLAA (which works great btw...)???



No nothing yet. Did you try out the patch that adds rain, snow effects and etc?


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 18, 2010)

@mdsx
where can i find that rain patch...
i m on patch 1.0.1.0 but i got sill no rain
and no bass in music too...
any way to solve this manualy..
by editing some files or something...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 19, 2010)

mafia97 said:


> @mdsx
> where can i find that rain patch...
> i m on patch 1.0.1.0 but i got sill no rain
> and no bass in music too...
> ...



This is the only patch available. To see the rain effect, you have to go and do a race which has the lightning symbol on it. The 'normal rain symbol' races just have a wet road. I'm not sure about the bass issue your having. My one sounds fine.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 19, 2010)

Wich version to buy PC or Xbox360 ?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Wich version to buy PC or Xbox360 ?



neither....


But if u must have it, PC then use a wired xbox controller to play


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 20, 2010)

+1 
Get it on PC and use a wired Xbox 360 controller, though it's not bad on the keyboard.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 20, 2011)

Patch 2 for PC is out


> The following issues have been fixed in this patch:
> 
> - Flickering graphics after Alt-Tabbing out of the game and back.
> - Controller configurations sometimes failing to save correctly.
> ...



http://ll.needforspeed.com/u/f/eaga...m/downloads/HotPursuit/NFSHP_1000_to_1020.exe


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 20, 2011)

Installed it today.looks like frame rates gone a bit up.but nothing more than that.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone tried the car engine noise? Is it better now? I want super cars to roar when you rev them up, but i won't be able to test this till Sunday which kinda sux...

EDIT:
Someone gave me the Youtube video and it's a bit better, now you can at least hear some engine.
But c'mon, how hard is it to implement a separate slider for car engine volume and separate it from general SFX ?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 21, 2011)

I havent noticed if it went louder though.. Ive the music on half a bar ^^, although I would want some more bass from it


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey ! DLC for consoles here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFAhxpQS7jk&feature=feedu


----------

